# share yer experience with sannies seeds



## dwight smokum (Jul 31, 2012)

heard a lot of good things about em. please share.


----------



## quisqueyano (Jul 31, 2012)

My experience so far has only been ordering. Ordered something the 19th, shipped out the 20th, delivered the 30th to my mid atlantic doorstep. Have two more orders on the way so we'll see if they ship as quickly/faster.

Haven't grown anything but have picked up e$ko's Chocolate Rain, Holy Princess (C99 x Santa Maria), Chucky's Bride( C99 x Cheese ), Santa Maria Fem, Sour Diesel x Blueberry... from sannie, Extrema, and Free Kush.

I'm thinking about cracking the Santa Maria first.

How about you? What do you have your eyes set on?


----------



## dwight smokum (Jul 31, 2012)

quisqueyano said:


> My experience so far has only been ordering. Ordered something the 19th, shipped out the 20th, delivered the 30th to my mid atlantic doorstep. Have two more orders on the way so we'll see if they ship as quickly/faster.
> 
> Haven't grown anything but have picked up e$ko's Chocolate Rain, Holy Princess (C99 x Santa Maria), Chucky's Bride( C99 x Cheese ), Santa Maria Fem, Sour Diesel x Blueberry... from sannie, Extrema, and Free Kush.
> 
> ...


 i'll have to study them a little more but the amnesia looks pretty good. only thing i 've had experience with is northern lights a friend gifted me as a clone. ready for somethin different. always wanted to try some of sannies stuff because whatever you order it will come up and not hermie on ye.(what i've heard)..he's got some that flower for 16 weeks.wonder what thats like?...i also want to grow some kind of kush. it's so high you cant buy it even if you can find it.


----------



## Doobius1 (Aug 1, 2012)

2 orders to Canada. Timely delivery and good customer service. Good prices. I have kept a male Heri for some pollen chuckin


----------



## canna_420 (Aug 1, 2012)

I got a few mix pax before, Im running a clone of female Anesthesia I kept very frosty ( kept a pair one F-M)


Postage was great to,


----------



## Dr.Dank1310 (Aug 1, 2012)

I've used nirvana too the papaya is very good. mold and insect resistant big dense bud .. it's on my avatar


----------



## althor (Aug 1, 2012)

here is a killing fields pheno. smells like grape pinesol. Very very thick pinesol smell with abit of a grape tinge.


----------



## teoborg (Aug 1, 2012)

quisqueyano said:


> My experience so far has only been ordering. Ordered something the 19th, shipped out the 20th, delivered the 30th to my mid atlantic doorstep. Have two more orders on the way so we'll see if they ship as quickly/faster.
> 
> Haven't grown anything but have picked up e$ko's Chocolate Rain, Holy Princess (C99 x Santa Maria), Chucky's Bride( C99 x Cheese ), Santa Maria Fem, Sour Diesel x Blueberry... from sannie, Extrema, and Free Kush.
> 
> ...


Wow! How did you get the Holy princess ? This is not available at the store. I also have two Santa Maria fems (with 5 Extrema fems) which I'll grow outside for next season. 
But Holy Princess is not out yet..


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.sanniesshop.com/holy-princess.html


----------



## teoborg (Aug 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> http://www.sanniesshop.com/holy-princess.html


Thx man, I feel like a retarded


----------



## tree king (Aug 1, 2012)

all i know is killing fields is the most overrated strain ive ever grown. it was a very week high and everybody was complaining about it. i cant believe how many people rave about that strain. after months of time wasted il never order from sannies again. 22% thc my ass. dont believe the hype people, i think this company is breeding for mostly taste and yield and dont care about potency like us americans do. remember where you heard it first


----------



## althor (Aug 1, 2012)

tree king said:


> all i know is killing fields is the most overrated strain ive ever grown. it was a very week high and everybody was complaining about it. i cant believe how many people rave about that strain. after months of time wasted il never order from sannies again. 22% thc my ass. dont believe the hype people, i think this company is breeding for mostly taste and yield and dont care about potency like us americans do. remember where you heard it first



As a very long time smoker, I can attest the KF I have is great. I dont know how the phenos come out or what, but mine is a very dark deep purple with a very very strong pinesol smell. But instead of lemon like alot of the pinesol, this is a grape pinesol. Everyone who smokes it is ripped off the first hit. I have taken a hit, coughed a few times, forget I am even holding the unlit joint for a few minutes.


----------



## tree king (Aug 1, 2012)

althor said:


> As a very long time smoker, I can attest the KF I have is great. I dont know how the phenos come out or what, but mine is a very dark deep purple with a very very strong pinesol smell. But instead of lemon like alot of the pinesol, this is a grape pinesol. Everyone who smokes it is ripped off the first hit. I have taken a hit, coughed a few times, forget I am even holding the unlit joint for a few minutes.


this is exactly why i bought the strain everybody was raving about it. dont believe it guys trust me. i straight up grew out 60 seeds of the f2's and had a huge amount of phenos. none of them were impressive. there was 3 main ones the dark purple one thats grapey perfume, the one that starts out purple but ends up being green when dried that had the jack smell, and the green pheno that was straight jack. 

do you consider blubonic to be a great high potency strain? the blubonic i grow was so much more potent than killing fields. on top of that the chemdog double d was much more potent than the blubonic lol. so you can just picture where killing fields stands in the scheme of things. the funny thing is the looks of kf was so much better than anything else it looked insane. ive never had weed that looked so good but had barely any potency it seems like sannie was just looking at yield, taste, and looks and nothing else. i will admit though the taste was bomb


----------



## hazey grapes (Aug 1, 2012)

bummed about santa maria being gone already. make sure if you pop those, they count.


i recently asked sannie about his "best trippy strains that don't have the word kill in their name". it took him a week or two to get back to me, but he said i should try his jack f7 & jackhammer.

when it's time to start the fall grow, i'll order a pack of f7 and maybe one of lemon thai and/or columbian jamaican. i'm really eager to see how his gear compares to others. never heard a discouraging word about sannies yet. that's always an EXCELLENT indicator. that, and the same level of praise as TGA & mr nice etc.

i'm so bummed about the santa maria. i've really wanted to smoke columbian gold since it went extinct on the streets around 1987. jack's cleaner 2, sweet haze & haze x skunk are all just as good, but with different personalities, but i'm nostalgic for gold as it was the very first thing i ever smoked. everyone called it thai, but what did we know about strains and flavors in the 80s. all there was to know was getting high = fun.


----------



## dwight smokum (Aug 1, 2012)

althor said:


> As a very long time smoker, I can attest the KF I have is great. I dont know how the phenos come out or what, but mine is a very dark deep purple with a very very strong pinesol smell. But instead of lemon like alot of the pinesol, this is a grape pinesol. Everyone who smokes it is ripped off the first hit. I have taken a hit, coughed a few times, forget I am even holding the unlit joint for a few minutes.


 did you watch his killing fields grow journal?. that was some good lookin pot.


----------



## tree king (Aug 1, 2012)

dwight smokum said:


> did you watch his killing fields grow journal?. that was some good lookin pot.


i can attest to it being the best lookin weed i ever grew so you can just picture how even madder i was when it was weak potency lol. i was banking on it being a perfect strain for me that i would keep for years, boy was i wrong


----------



## dwight smokum (Aug 1, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> bummed about santa maria being gone already. make sure if you pop those, they count.
> 
> 
> i recently asked sannie about his "best trippy strains that don't have the word kill in their name". it took him a week or two to get back to me, but he said i should try his jack f7 & jackhammer.
> ...


 hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## dwight smokum (Aug 1, 2012)

dwight smokum said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm


 i typed several paragraphs about the old days and dont know what happened to it.


----------



## Doobius1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Gone.... Just like the old days


----------



## Fruitbat (Aug 1, 2012)

Grown out both the purp KF F3 and the green pheno. They both will kick your ass in a good sativa way. The green is stronger. Also grown Sannie's Madshack and Kolossus with excellent results. The Madshack is a fucking freebie and will cock punch you. The Kolossus is a heavy yielder with exceptional flavor and stone. 

Sannie's gear is solid. 

Esko said the Santa Maria will be available again.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 1, 2012)

tree king said:


> all i know is killing fields is the most overrated strain ive ever grown. it was a very week high and everybody was complaining about it. i cant believe how many people rave about that strain. after months of time wasted il never order from sannies again. 22% thc my ass. dont believe the hype people, i think this company is breeding for mostly taste and yield and dont care about potency like us americans do. remember where you heard it first


I had 3 good KF's. One of those good one's was maybe the most resinous plant I've had the pleasure of smoking. Upbeat happy high, incredibly good smoke. I had one that was not very good and I would not have been happy if they were all like that, but they weren't. The other 2 that are very similar in high to the resinous one, just not as potent. 

How many did you plant? If you grow from seed you usually need to pop more than one to find a keeper. He is working on stabilizing it further, if you wanted stability and guaranteed excellent smoke I would have suggested his Jack Herer F7. 

Got a link to a journal? I don't see anything in your thread started section.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 1, 2012)

tree king said:


> this is exactly why i bought the strain everybody was raving about it. dont believe it guys trust me. i straight up grew out 60 seeds of the f2's and had a huge amount of phenos. none of them were impressive. there was 3 main ones the dark purple one thats grapey perfume, the one that starts out purple but ends up being green when dried that had the jack smell, and the green pheno that was straight jack.
> 
> do you consider blubonic to be a great high potency strain? the blubonic i grow was so much more potent than killing fields. on top of that the chemdog double d was much more potent than the blubonic lol. so you can just picture where killing fields stands in the scheme of things. the funny thing is the looks of kf was so much better than anything else it looked insane. ive never had weed that looked so good but had barely any potency it seems like sannie was just looking at yield, taste, and looks and nothing else. i will admit though the taste was bomb


Interesting, my guess is sativa dominant's don't do it for you... because my best pheno is absolute fire, and I have very very high tolerance.


----------



## tree king (Aug 1, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Interesting, my guess is sativa dominant's don't do it for you... because my best pheno is absolute fire, and I have very very high tolerance.


og where are you from brotha im curious? its not me its everyone i gave it to probably like 10-15 people. there wasnt 1 person that said it was real good and everyone thought the blubonic was alot more potent. og i germinated 60 seeds and i had phenos comin outta my ass probably like 35 of them. how the hell would all these people think it was fire when 10-15 people i know said its not it doesnt make any sense. i even ran it again from clone just to make sure and people said the same shit its not that strong. i dont know what to tell you guys i had high hopes for that strain and i was so exited watching them grow out because they looked fire than boom i got the news. i was very upset i had to take damn near 100 clones in flower revert those all back to veg while i figured out my mom i spend months of time dealing with kf cause i planned to keep it for years but all that work didnt pay off it sucked


----------



## tree king (Aug 1, 2012)

Fruitbat said:


> Grown out both the purp KF F3 and the green pheno. They both will kick your ass in a good sativa way. The green is stronger. Also grown Sannie's Madshack and Kolossus with excellent results. The Madshack is a fucking freebie and will cock punch you. The Kolossus is a heavy yielder with exceptional flavor and stone.
> 
> Sannie's gear is solid.
> 
> Esko said the Santa Maria will be available again.


where are you from fruitbat are you from europe?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 1, 2012)

tree king said:


> og where are you from brotha im curious? its not me its everyone i gave it to probably like 10-15 people. there wasnt 1 person that said it was real good and everyone thought the blubonic was alot more potent. og i germinated 60 seeds and i had phenos comin outta my ass probably like 35 of them. how the hell would all these people think it was fire when 10-15 people i know said its not it doesnt make any sense. i even ran it again from clone just to make sure and people said the same shit its not that strong. i dont know what to tell you guys i had high hopes for that strain and i was so exited watching them grow out because they looked fire than boom i got the news. i was very upset i had to take damn near 100 clones in flower revert those all back to veg while i figured out my mom i spend months of time dealing with kf cause i planned to keep it for years but all that work didnt pay off it sucked


I'm from Vancouver Island, the folks around here liked it a lot. Plan to keep it for a long time. Some of the nicest daytime smoke I've ever had. It's too bad it didn't work out for you.


----------



## tree king (Aug 1, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I'm from Vancouver Island, the folks around here liked it a lot. Plan to keep it for a long time. Some of the nicest daytime smoke I've ever had. It's too bad it didn't work out for you.


hmmm yeah i know theres alot of good weed on vancouver island too like the island sweet skunk, sweet pink grapefruit etc. i cant explain it lol all i know is im only messin with chem and diesel strains from now on i cant take any chances


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 2, 2012)

tree king said:


> all i know is killing fields is the most overrated strain ive ever grown. it was a very week high and everybody was complaining about it. i cant believe how many people rave about that strain. after months of time wasted il never order from sannies again. 22% thc my ass. dont believe the hype people, i think this company is breeding for mostly taste and yield and dont care about potency like us americans do. remember where you heard it first



I'm guessing you didn't dial the strain in properly....this is great fuckin weed. Both the green and purple pheno's are wonderful. This is the 1st negative comment I've ever read on this strain. Congratulations!


----------



## tree king (Aug 2, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> I'm guessing you didn't dial the strain in properly....this is great fuckin weed. Both the green and purple pheno's are wonderful. This is the 1st negative comment I've ever read on this strain. Congratulations!


thats not true i heard a few other people on these forums say its not all that. im not buyin it, no way everyone i know is wrong and i grew it correctly. somethin fishy is goin on here lol


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2012)

tree king said:


> thats not true i heard a few other people on these forums say its not all that. im not buyin it, no way everyone i know is wrong and i grew it correctly. somethin fishy is goin on here lol


yeah there is lol.. sannies is legit man, this ones on you man


----------



## tree king (Aug 2, 2012)

srh88 said:


> yeah there is lol.. sannies is legit man, this ones on you man


it is what it is my opinions out there and thats that. im all set with sannies, he might have some other good strains but im not gonna take the chance with ordering anything else


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 2, 2012)

tree king said:


> hmmm yeah i know theres alot of good weed on vancouver island too like the island sweet skunk, sweet pink grapefruit etc. i cant explain it lol all i know is im only messin with chem and diesel strains from now on i cant take any chances


There's tonnes of cuts around the island bro. Many elites. A lot of really old old school shit too. I love it here. But in terms of a functional and happy buzz this was the best I ever had. Very very very clear, but to me it's obvious it's there because my mood isn't always so positive, but it is when I smoke this. Smoke a bit more and things start gettin nice and trippy. I'm pretty fuckin high right now bro. It's not one hitter quitter, no question. But it's also something you can smoke all day long and still get shit done while having a realllly nice buzz going on. Smoke a lot and you will start getting that nice trippy feeling, but it isn't predominant. I can see how someone would say it isn't strong because it really doesn't knock you on your ass like some do. It's all about expectations really. This will always have a place in my garden in all likely hood though.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 2, 2012)

tree king said:


> it is what it is my opinions out there and thats that. im all set with sannies, he might have some other good strains but im not gonna take the chance with ordering anything else


He has more traditionally fuck you up weed too. I'd give him another chance brother. I'm expecting my Sugar Punch seeds in the mail anytime now... everything I have read indicates a smash your brain make you paranoid as fuck kind of high. This is something I also like to have, even if not for constant use. That kind of shit puts me on focus when I am gaming/nerding out (admittedly not much these days).


----------



## tree king (Aug 2, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> There's tonnes of cuts around the island bro. Many elites. A lot of really old old school shit too. I love it here. But in terms of a functional and happy buzz this was the best I ever had. Very very very clear, but to me it's obvious it's there because my mood isn't always so positive, but it is when I smoke this. Smoke a bit more and things start gettin nice and trippy. I'm pretty fuckin high right now bro. It's not one hitter quitter, no question. But it's also something you can smoke all day long and still get shit done while having a realllly nice buzz going on. Smoke a lot and you will start getting that nice trippy feeling, but it isn't predominant. I can see how someone would say it isn't strong because it really doesn't knock you on your ass like some do. It's all about expectations really. This will always have a place in my garden in all likely hood though.


your making alot of sense with that explanation og thanks. where i live on the east coast u.s people want shit thats extra potent that knocks you on your ass. if its a clear functional daytime high people arent gonna like it. chem and sour d are top out here and you can probably see why


----------



## tree king (Aug 2, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> He has more traditionally fuck you up weed too. I'd give him another chance brother. I'm expecting my Sugar Punch seeds in the mail anytime now... everything I have read indicates a smash your brain make you paranoid as fuck kind of high. This is something I also like to have, even if not for constant use. That kind of shit puts me on focus when I am gaming/nerding out (admittedly not much these days).


sugar punch has killing fields in it im all set with anything that has that lol. all i know is people are going crazy for the chem im stickin with that for now. to my knowledge sannie doesnt have any chem/sour diesel strains


----------



## teoborg (Aug 2, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> bummed about santa maria being gone already. make sure if you pop those, they count.
> 
> 
> i recently asked sannie about his "best trippy strains that don't have the word kill in their name". it took him a week or two to get back to me, but he said i should try his jack f7 & jackhammer.
> ...


If you're in Europe I could send you a clone of SM for next season ! $ko also have in breeder choice the "Holy Princess" which is Santa Maria + C99, regular seeds. Sounds so inspiring..


----------



## 40sdroppinhot (Aug 2, 2012)

He has a sour diesel...f3 a believe. You should really give him another chance man the only breeder with as much good reputation that i can think of is bodhi....and i have spent days upon days reading up on the forums (adderalllll) lol. But above all else....wait for the herijuana to be back in stock.


----------



## tree king (Aug 2, 2012)

40sdroppinhot said:


> He has a sour diesel...f3 a believe. You should really give him another chance man the only breeder with as much good reputation that i can think of is bodhi....and i have spent days upon days reading up on the forums (adderalllll) lol. But above all else....wait for the herijuana to be back in stock.


i think your thinkin of nyc diesel which is different than sour. to be honest i would give him another chance if he had a strain i wanted. as of right now im not seeing anything as good as chemdog d as an all around strain


----------



## althor (Aug 2, 2012)

So basically you are dogging Sannie's because you dont care for sativa and want a KO indica buzz. But instead of buying indica KO bud from him you buy sativa and then dish on it because its not indica....

Killing Fields is an excellent sativa. If you are looking for an excellent indica, dont get Killing Fields.


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 2, 2012)

tree king said:


> thats not true i heard a few other people on these forums say its not all that. im not buyin it, no way everyone i know is wrong and i grew it correctly. somethin fishy is goin on here lol


Pictures or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 2, 2012)

althor said:


> So basically you are dogging Sannie's because you dont care for sativa and want a KO indica buzz. But instead of buying indica KO bud from him you buy sativa and then dish on it because its not indica....
> 
> Killing Fields is an excellent sativa. If you are looking for an excellent indica, dont get Killing Fields.



If an indica is what u are looking for, might I suggest either Sannie's K.O. Kush or Anesthesia......both are quite potent and what u are looking for.


----------



## tree king (Aug 2, 2012)

althor said:


> So basically you are dogging Sannie's because you dont care for sativa and want a KO indica buzz. But instead of buying indica KO bud from him you buy sativa and then dish on it because its not indica....
> 
> Killing Fields is an excellent sativa. If you are looking for an excellent indica, dont get Killing Fields.


it might sound like that but its hard to explain its not only that. sour diesel is peoples favorite strain where im at right now and thats a sativa. i gave jack flash to a few people a few years ago and they said it was some of the best weed they ever smoked and thats a sativa. if anyone knows about the east coast for a decade or more haze was everyones favorite strain. i swear to god no matter what strain i had it wasnt touchin this haze that people were gettin so how would you guys explain that? theres something about the killing fields people didnt like i cant say for sure maybe its just too mellow or something. this 1 person i know thats been growing for 20 years that knows his shit smoked it and said he was just wired for a half an hour and than he wasnt high anymore. this person smokes alot of weed though but he grows c99 and has no problem with the potency of that plus columbian gold is one of his favorite strains. not to mention he also loves strawberry cough, i could go on and on


----------



## 40sdroppinhot (Aug 2, 2012)

well dude maybe you just sucked at growing it. no offence.... ya you were right about the nyc diesel though. If you never give them something new then obviously they wont have a new favorite lol but you should really listen to everyones suggestions...


----------



## Karl Childers (Aug 2, 2012)

tree king said:


> sugar punch has killing fields in it im all set with anything that has that lol. all i know is people are going crazy for the chem im stickin with that for now. to my knowledge sannie doesnt have any chem/sour diesel strains


extrema(chem x heri)


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 2, 2012)

Just ordered from Sannies today, so I'll see how long it takes to get to the West Coast.


----------



## tree king (Aug 2, 2012)

Karl Childers said:


> extrema(chem x heri)


thanks but the heri will bring down the yield too much. im real selective on what i grow. im currently growing connoisseur secret recipe. fuckin monsters!!


----------



## tree king (Aug 2, 2012)

40sdroppinhot said:


> well dude maybe you just sucked at growing it. no offence.... ya you were right about the nyc diesel though. If you never give them something new then obviously they wont have a new favorite lol but you should really listen to everyones suggestions...


everyone has there own opinion of what a great strain is so you should maybe just respect that someone has a different opinion then you do. there was nothing wrong with how i grew it


----------



## migenetics (Aug 2, 2012)

tree king said:


> thanks but the heri will bring down the yield too much. im real selective on what i grow. im currently growing connoisseur secret recipe. fuckin monsters!!


Didn't you say earlier he breeds for mostly taste and yeild,how would one of his strains bring down the yeild?

Here's some chocolate rain monsters.


----------



## tree king (Aug 2, 2012)

migenetics said:


> Didn't you say earlier he breeds for mostly taste and yeild,how would one of his strains bring down the yeild?
> 
> Here's some chocolate rain monsters.


i was just guessing with the other strains but im pretty positive he did that with his sannies jack which is half of killing fields. i used to be on his forums years ago reading a bunch of stuff and i think i remember reading that taste was most important to him making the ibl. he might of said yield too im not sure but it wasnt potency. you could probably find the info in one of his sannies jack stickies on his forums if you want. nice pics if i had to order another strain from that company it would be the choc rain no doubt ive heard alot of great things about it. but then again i heard alot of great things about killing fields too lol


----------



## migenetics (Aug 2, 2012)

I was a little dissatisfied with killing fields myself but it wasn't as bad as you make it sound. But I respect your opinion . Here's some killing feilds porn.


----------



## tree king (Aug 2, 2012)

migenetics said:


> I was a little dissatisfied with killing fields myself but it wasn't as bad as you make it sound. But I respect your opinion . Here's some killing feilds porn.


finally!! another human being on these forums not raving about this strain lol whats the world coming too lol. now where getting somewhere i totally understand why your saying that ml trust me. thanks for giving your true opinion. and yes i understand its not rag but its not great either

yup looks like the grapey perfume pheno i had plenty of those


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm kinda bumed now cuz i just got a pack of kf from sannies like 2 days ago. i think i may just hold em in me safe for a bit.


----------



## tree king (Aug 2, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> I'm kinda bumed now cuz i just got a pack of kf from sannies like 2 days ago. i think i may just hold em in me safe for a bit.


what are your favorite strains 400? do you like very high potency strains the best? if you do than kf isnt for you. i think sannie should do a better job describing his strains on his site he says kf is heavy and long lasting and up to 22% thc i dont find that accurate. he should of described it as a very mellow daytime high that tastes good with a big yield


----------



## dwight smokum (Aug 2, 2012)

migenetics said:


> I was a little dissatisfied with killing fields myself but it wasn't as bad as you make it sound. But I respect your opinion . Here's some killing feilds porn.


 did that stay purple long enough to dry?


----------



## dwight smokum (Aug 2, 2012)

tree king said:


> thats not true i heard a few other people on these forums say its not all that. im not buyin it, no way everyone i know is wrong and i grew it correctly. somethin fishy is goin on here lol


 i believe you are full of shit. just my opinion and no offense intended.


----------



## tree king (Aug 2, 2012)

dwight smokum said:


> i believe you are full of shit. just my opinion and no offense intended.


what do you think im just making this up even migenetics said he was dissatisfied with the strain its not only me


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 2, 2012)

so how was every one who ordered experience with the shipping and the ordering process...


----------



## dwight smokum (Aug 2, 2012)

tree king said:


> what do you think im just making this up even migenetics said he was dissatisfied with the strain its not only me


 please move on with your life. i said what needed to be said.


----------



## tree king (Aug 2, 2012)

dwight smokum said:


> please move on with your life. i said what needed to be said.


you can kiss my ass your the one full of shit


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Aug 2, 2012)

I've also heard some bad things about KF recently...can't rem which board it was on tho


----------



## tree king (Aug 2, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> I've also heard some bad things about KF recently...can't rem which board it was on tho


thank you sir. it might of been thc farmer i read some bad stuff on there also


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 3, 2012)

migenetics said:


> I was a little dissatisfied with killing fields myself but it wasn't as bad as you make it sound. But I respect your opinion . Here's some killing feilds porn.


This pheno looks near identical to one of my non keepers which lacked a bit in potency but was nice and flavorful and nice looking. Still gave a nice buzz but you had to smoke more. My keeper was a lot more resinous but I have a shitty camera and take shitty pictures it would seem.


----------



## migenetics (Aug 3, 2012)

dwight smokum said:


> did that stay purple long enough to dry?


Yup stayed purple the whole process. From week 3 of flower til it was in jars. Pink pheno is a lot better imho less perfume tasting. Anybody who does a little research knows Sannie didn't breed this generation for potentcy, he says in the breeding thread, mostly trying to lock down the color and flavor of killing feilds. Turns out a lot better in a organic setup! And when I say I was disappointed doesn't mean it wasn't good, just not the taste I was expecting too spicy. For some peeps trying anything after sour d or og kush or anything in the Chem family their ruined alot of other meds just won't cut it.


----------



## tree king (Aug 3, 2012)

migenetics said:


> Yup stayed purple the whole process. From week 3 of flower til it was in jars. Pink pheno is a lot better imho less perfume tasting. Anybody who does a little research knows Sannie didn't breed this generation for potentcy, he says in the breeding thread, mostly trying to lock down the color and flavor of killing feilds. Turns out a lot better in a organic setup! And when I say I was disappointed doesn't mean it wasn't good, just not the taste I was expecting too spicy. For some peeps trying anything after sour d or og kush or anything in the Chem family their ruined alot of other meds just won't cut it.


thanks for pointing that out ml. i knew i remember reading that he didnt select for potency. its funny how so many people have a different definition of what potent weed is, it makes it very hard to pick the right strain from reading these forums.


----------



## dwight smokum (Aug 3, 2012)

migenetics said:


> Yup stayed purple the whole process. From week 3 of flower til it was in jars. Pink pheno is a lot better imho less perfume tasting. Anybody who does a little research knows Sannie didn't breed this generation for potentcy, he says in the breeding thread, mostly trying to lock down the color and flavor of killing feilds. Turns out a lot better in a organic setup! And when I say I was disappointed doesn't mean it wasn't good, just not the taste I was expecting too spicy. For some peeps trying anything after sour d or og kush or anything in the Chem family their ruined alot of other meds just won't cut it.


 thanks a lot. thats what i needed to know.


----------



## Feroce (Aug 5, 2012)

My experiences with Sannies has been very positive. I've made 14 orders so far, and have received every one. Had some smashed seeds in an order of Mota's Sour Turbo, I sent Sannie a polite e-mail and had replacements on the way within 24 hours, plus an extra pack of freebies.

I've grown out Killing Fields F2, and I think my smoke report is still around. I had the deep purple/spoiled grapes/fuel pheno. I was quite pleased with it, and so were my friends and family. 

Tree king, I'm not about to criticize your experience with KF. It is what it is. Maybe I'm just a more cautious man...but there's no way I would invest that much money and effort without doing a small test grow first, to make sure that I* really* wanted to make a major effort with a new strain.
I've found out over the years that diving headlong into things is a good way to get sore, broke and sorry.

I've got 5 of E$ko's Lady Cane plants in veg right now, waiting for them to pre-sex before pulling clones, and also waiting for room in the tent.

And I'm smoking a result of some pollen-chucking from a couple of strains I aquired from Sannies, Herijuana x Lemon Thai. I posted a smoke report over at Opengrow, short version-lemon/chemical tasting, very very strong.

So yeah, I'm a happy and satisfied customer of Sannies, if somewhat lighter in the wallet.


----------



## tree king (Aug 5, 2012)

Feroce said:


> My experiences with Sannies has been very positive. I've made 14 orders so far, and have received every one. Had some smashed seeds in an order of Mota's Sour Turbo, I sent Sannie a polite e-mail and had replacements on the way within 24 hours, plus an extra pack of freebies.
> 
> I've grown out Killing Fields F2, and I think my smoke report is still around. I had the deep purple/spoiled grapes/fuel pheno. I was quite pleased with it, and so were my friends and family.
> 
> ...


i know it was a mistake. so many people were raving about the strain so i figured it was a no brainer. and i mean alot of people! wont make that mistake again you can bet on that


----------



## nowhereland (Sep 6, 2012)

i think tree king is a bs'er because he copy and pasted his bad reveiw on another post and the other logger that posted right after him did as well

anyways i got three distinct phenos from my fem pack, gonna reorder more and find keepers as others were saying

the green was the best in creating reision and smell, bubble gum and fruity like, keeper
the dark purple was the weakest and non keeper, it was too me susptable to mold as well
the pinkish-purple pheno is a keeper like the green, smells great and creates lots of trichomes pretty much everywhere

it is sativa like as said so its a different high, but if grown right will imho get you higher than any indica and thensome, its a great strain dont let the disinfo agents fool you


----------



## 9867mike777 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have some Jack Herer F7 on the way. Really looking forward to growing this out.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 6, 2012)

I received my seeds from Sannies.
Unfortunately, my package was stuck in customs for almost a month, which of course is not Sannies fault.
During that time, Sannies customer service was excellent, they answered all of my emails.
I've got 3 of the Cheeseberry seeds I ordered in the ground, with 2 already sprouting.
Thank you Sannies for supplying such high quality genetics at such very affordable prices.
I would recommend Sannies to a friend.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes please dont try the sugar punch, because if I go to order it again and it's out of stock, a I ll be teh pissed off mutha fukkaa

Craziest shit I've ever smoked.


----------



## nowhereland (Sep 7, 2012)

http://chronic-connoisseur.com/?p=360

look at the review and pics of that killing fields, look at the other buds he's reviewed as well

kf is the real deal sativa high if you grow it right


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 7, 2012)

Just an amen on sannies. Based on what I read on this site, I ordered a 10 pack - Chucky's Bride - love cheese, and always wanted some c-99 to try. Order was received in less than 2 weeks to eastern U S. Included is a 5 pack freebie of Heribel. Can't wait to sample...hopefully a great Christmas is ahead.


----------



## calicat (Sep 7, 2012)

I just made an order from sannies finally on the 27th of last month. It arrived on U.S. soil on the 1st. Prolly will sit at customs for a bit till it makes its way to Cali. I got the feminized version of extrema. I am really excited and hope it doesnt get nabbed at customs.


----------



## Clankie (Sep 7, 2012)

Waiting arrival on KO Kush, jack F7, and killing fields f3. Will be running each pack individually for mother selection.


----------



## tree king (Sep 7, 2012)

nowhereland said:


> i think tree king is a bs'er because he copy and pasted his bad reveiw on another post and the other logger that posted right after him did as well
> 
> anyways i got three distinct phenos from my fem pack, gonna reorder more and find keepers as others were saying
> 
> ...


you can think what you want im not bs ing. so what if i posted on another forum. theres other people that agree with me also


----------



## nowhereland (Sep 8, 2012)

well its hard to believe someone popped 65 seeds of the same strain and didnt find ONE worth while plant, either your bsing or just a horrible, horrible grower


----------



## Clankie (Sep 8, 2012)

nowhereland said:


> well its hard to believe someone popped 65 seeds of the same strain and didnt find ONE worth while plant, either your bsing or just a horrible, horrible grower


He could have just not at all wanted what the strain is. However, the quality of Killing Fields can't particularly be questiond at this point. There's just so many different account of it being good that the logical conclusion is that people have problems with KF aren't having problems with the strain itself, they are having problems growing it. Either that, or they wanted a more indica based effect, which both of the KF phenos I have sampled lacked nearly entirely.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just got my Jack F7 seeds 9 business days after ordering. I did have to pick it up at the post office because I wasn't home and it required an in person signature. Usually I don't like this, I would much prefer they just leave it in my box. But it is OK. Appear to be fine. I'll probably put eight of the seeds in the soil and see what I get. I have a fairly well segregated place to mature a male, so my plan is to do some pollinating, maybe just some of the lower branches of the females I get. Looking for a great sativa. Everything I have had that was crossed with Jack Herer has had a real happy high, so hopefully these will be the same.


----------



## calicat (Sep 8, 2012)

9867mike777 said:


> Just got my Jack F7 seeds 9 business days after ordering. I did have to pick it up at the post office because I wasn't home and it required an in person signature. Usually I don't like this, I would much prefer they just leave it in my box. But it is OK. Appear to be fine. I'll probably put eight of the seeds in the soil and see what I get. I have a fairly well segregated place to mature a male, so my plan is to do some pollinating, maybe just some of the lower branches of the females I get. Looking for a great sativa. Everything I have had that was crossed with Jack Herer has had a real happy high, so hopefully these will be the same.


Damn that was fast...Are you in the United States? I am impatiently wating on mine lol.


----------



## tree king (Sep 8, 2012)

nowhereland said:


> well its hard to believe someone popped 65 seeds of the same strain and didnt find ONE worth while plant, either your bsing or just a horrible, horrible grower


we already went over this in the thread kf is a mellow daytime high with a very good taste. people in my area want shit that knocks them on there ass like a sour diesel or super silver haze. plus we already proved that kf was bred for taste and color not potency, thats a fact. im not saying the high is low quality


----------



## 9867mike777 (Sep 8, 2012)

calicat said:


> Damn that was fast...Are you in the United States? I am impatiently wating on mine lol.


 9 business days doesn't include four weekend days plus labor day, so it was basically two weeks till I got the order.


----------



## boedhaspeaks (Sep 8, 2012)

Not bought any of his seeds but im on the dutch board where sannie has his breeders sectiion and i have never read something negative about Sannie. Good service, free bees advise. Also he has nice stuff for starters i saw.

It way better than GHS imo, their service suck donkeybalz. There i got the finger when 75% of the seeds didnt pop. Your fault they said... Got other non GHS seeds and 100%germinated with the same methode where GHS gave 75% failure.

Sannie gives some seeds in those cases, maybe not a full refund but they dont say you suck azz with growing like GHS.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Sep 12, 2012)

Got ten Jack F7 regular seeds. All popped out of the soil in 3 to 4 days. All look healthy. Nice to buy directly from a breeder and not a seed bank. They are a few days out of the ground and they look like ten identical twins.


----------



## Amsterdank (Sep 14, 2012)

The best strain i got from Sannie is the Kronocaine that is some strong Amnesia hybrid , my friend grows Shack for a while now he found a real nice very uplifting pheno really good,
The KF is mediocre strain imo in potency and taste nothing special also here in Holland most people think purple stands for bad (outdoor) weed so also the bag appeal score here in Holland is low on the KF.
Anesthesia i gave a try but i found nothing special in those .
I dont like all of his gear but i think Sannie is honest and offers great service


----------



## tree king (Sep 14, 2012)

Amsterdank said:


> The best strain i got from Sannie is the Kronocaine that is some strong Amnesia hybrid , my friend grows Shack for a while now he found a real nice very uplifting pheno really good,
> The KF is mediocre strain imo in potency and taste nothing special also here in Holland most people think purple stands for bad (outdoor) weed so also the bag appeal score here in Holland is low on the KF.
> Anesthesia i gave a try but i found nothing special in those .
> I dont like all of his gear but i think Sannie is honest and offers great service


thanks for posting amsterdank. i tried to tell people about the potency of killing fields and some people think i dont know what im talkin about. nice post. the thing im confused about is why is the thc of every strain he sells listed in the 20's? that seems highly unlikely to me he has kf listed at up to 22% thc lol yeah right. people did like the taste though


----------



## althor (Sep 14, 2012)

tree king said:


> thanks for posting amsterdank. i tried to tell people about the potency of killing fields and some people think i dont know what im talkin about. nice post. the thing im confused about is why is the thc of every strain he sells listed in the 20's? that seems highly unlikely to me he has kf listed at up to 22% thc lol yeah right. people did like the taste though


 I guess I got lucky as hell then because the KF pheno I have is straight fire. Everyone who smokes it goes away highly impressed and HIGH. It hits instantly, by the time you let out the first hit you feel your whole body say "AH". I get alot of comparisons with Cataract Kush on potency and instant hitting.


----------



## tree king (Sep 14, 2012)

althor said:


> I guess I got lucky as hell then because the KF pheno I have is straight fire. Everyone who smokes it goes away highly impressed and HIGH. It hits instantly, by the time you let out the first hit you feel your whole body say "AH". I get alot of comparisons with Cataract Kush on potency and instant hitting.


i guess you did lol none of mine were impressive. maybe theres a difference in versions too i had the f2's


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 14, 2012)

tree king said:


> all i know is killing fields is the most overrated strain ive ever grown. it was a very week high and everybody was complaining about it. i cant believe how many people rave about that strain. after months of time wasted il never order from sannies again. 22% thc my ass. dont believe the hype people, i think this company is breeding for mostly taste and yield and dont care about potency like us americans do. remember where you heard it first


Are you a fan of any other mostly Sativa strains?

When I give my Sativas to certain people, they say it is super weak. Other people (Sativa lovers) rave about it. Sativas don't stone you like Kush. They get you high. Some people don't like it, or feel they are not getting a good value because after 4-5 hits you can still function. I like that though.

If you rate your weed by how many hits it takes you to not be able to talk, or not be able to get up from the couch... then yeah, Killing Fields wouldn't be your thing. Perhaps I am making assumptions here. There is quite a variety of getting you fucked up properties in cannabis is all I am saying. Sativas are less about what they have and more about what they do not have, if you know what I'm saying.

I think the purple aspect pulls people in that don't really know what they are getting. Most people strolling the market for Sativas are looking for something either super racy or something that has a pleasant effect, not so overwhelming, functioning. Throw purple into it and you'll pull in some people from the hit counting crowd.

I guess I might be making assumptions. As you said, people talk like you don't know what you're talking about. Maybe I am just another one. Negative (or even neutral) reviews on KF is pretty hard to come by. You and Amsterdank are the first I have seen. Though, when you try to establish credibility to your claim by "people in holland are saying", I pull out a bag of salt.


----------



## tree king (Sep 15, 2012)

tree king said:


> it might sound like that but its hard to explain its not only that. sour diesel is peoples favorite strain where im at right now and thats a sativa. i gave jack flash to a few people a few years ago and they said it was some of the best weed they ever smoked and thats a sativa. if anyone knows about the east coast for a decade or more haze was everyones favorite strain. i swear to god no matter what strain i had it wasnt touchin this haze that people were gettin so how would you guys explain that? theres something about the killing fields people didnt like i cant say for sure maybe its just too mellow or something. this 1 person i know thats been growing for 20 years that knows his shit smoked it and said he was just wired for a half an hour and than he wasnt high anymore. this person smokes alot of weed though but he grows c99 and has no problem with the potency of that plus columbian gold is one of his favorite strains. not to mention he also loves strawberry cough, i could go on and on


hank this is a post i made earlier in the thread this should answer your question. plus ive heard like 10 other people say the same as me about the potency me and amsterdank arent the only ones. once again the selections to make that strain were for taste and color not potency thats a fact from sannie himself


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 15, 2012)

tree king said:


> hank this is a post i made earlier in the thread this should answer your question. plus ive heard like 10 other people say the same as me about the potency me and amsterdank arent the only ones. once again the selections to make that strain were for taste and color not potency thats a fact from sannie himself


I got you. You weren't happy with it.

KF, especially purple and pink, definitely leans more clear functioning sativa than Sour D, c99 and S cough. It's a different thing. I guess that's part of my point. You called a plant with hundreds of active compounds the most over rated strain you have ever grown, because "potency". Mention doubt in 22% thc. Then compare it to Sour D, c99 and S Cough. I just pulled out a bag of salt is all I'm saying. 

I get a mess of non growers saying the same things about many Sativas here. They only picked the KF up because it was purple. Like I said, when you add purple to the mix you get another group in on growing it. Why did you buy KF? Or what were you looking for? 

My most racing c99 plant went well with a xanax. haha. I felt pressure behind my eyes for the first half our. I probably lost a couple months of life on my shoes around the time of selecting the c99 mom. I would pace like crazy.


----------



## tree king (Sep 15, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> I got you. You weren't happy with it.
> 
> KF, especially purple and pink, definitely leans more clear functioning sativa than Sour D, c99 and S cough. It's a different thing. I guess that's part of my point. You called a plant with hundreds of active compounds the most over rated strain you have ever grown, because "potency". Mention doubt in 22% thc. Then compare it to Sour D, c99 and S Cough. I just pulled out a bag of salt is all I'm saying.
> 
> ...


hank it seems like your only quoting some of the strains i said. i also mentioned haze and columbia gold, these are 100% sativas. my friend i mentioned thats been growing for 20 years knows more about weed then anyone i know and he hates indicas. the more sativa the better for him and he said after he smoked kf he felt wired for 20 minutes and then wasnt high anymore and he smoked all 3 phenos. haze was peoples favorite strain on the east coast for over 10 years, none of those people were impressed with the kf.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 15, 2012)

tree king said:


> hank it seems like your only quoting some of the strains i said. i also mentioned haze and columbia gold, these are 100% sativas. my friend i mentioned thats been growing for 20 years knows more about weed then anyone i know and he hates indicas. the more sativa the better for him and he said after he smoked kf he felt wired for 20 minutes and then wasnt high anymore. haze was peoples favorite strain on the east coast for over 10 years, none of those people were impressed with the kf.


Haze and Columbian Gold are not 100% Sativa, friend. 

Dude, this bag of salt, I can't even hold it anymore. It's so heavy. The shit is spilling everywhere... haha.

Just tell me everyone in the coffee shops in Holland said the same thing and you got me convinced.

Alright. Im just in a trolling mood i guess. I'll lay off. I got you though. You, your 20 yrs experienced sativa loving grower friend (who tried "all 3 phenos"), and the haze loving east coast did not like Killing Fields. It is the most over rated strain you have ever grown. 

Wholesale salt for sale. PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## tree king (Sep 15, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> Haze and Columbian Gold are not 100% Sativa, friend.
> 
> Dude, this bag of salt, I can't even hold it anymore. It's so heavy. The shit is spilling everywhere... haha.
> 
> ...


there more sativa than kf my friend. lets not get all technical though what are they 90/10 80/20 who cares. dont forget that kf is half haze and that haze was crossed to a mostly indica plant so its a hybrid. i dont know shit about holland but the area im in is the most picky in the world when it comes to weed if it dont knock you on your ass heads dont wanna fuck with it. potency's #1 its all about that sour d right now maybe a little og


----------



## tree king (Sep 15, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> columbian gold, yep, a little bit. Sour D, not really. I'm not really interested in getting all technical either. I've got salt to sell here. haha.


i dont even understand that expression about the salt lol. its all good nothin wrong with a difference of opinion


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 15, 2012)

columbian gold, yep, a little bit. Sour D, not really. I'm not really interested in getting all technical either. I've got salt to sell here. haha.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 15, 2012)

tree king said:


> i dont even understand that expression about the salt lol. its all good nothin wrong with a difference of opinion


Yeah. Everyone has different taste.

The salt thing...well, the latin word _salis _translates to both salt and wit.


----------



## Killer Bud (Sep 15, 2012)

sannie is the man!! He is a true business man that understand that his customers are what keeps him doing what he doin, he actually cares unlike many many other breeders that just care about your cash and thats it he actually takes the time to talk to you. I still use attitude but sannies always my first choice when im bean searching.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 15, 2012)

Has anyone tried the K.O.KUSH ? If so how was it?


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 15, 2012)

Recently finished a grow all non feminized Sannies of the following strains 1. killing fields, 2. herijuana, 3. ko kush, 4. star kush frebies, 5. hurkules my only feminised strain, anesthesia,
and in the 4th tray serious seeds white Russian I will rate them.

1.Anestesia and the free star kush were by far the best and good bag apeal. The star kush is not only potent but yielded 3 3/4 ounces each of solid buds in 3 gallon containers smell could be better though anestesia was a good yielder but less than the star kush and has very hard dense nuggets and fairly easy trim didnt get the cat piss pheno i was looking for but only grew 3 phenoes and recommend its potent shit about.
2.hercules good yield fairly potent but strange weird unusual smell. trim could be easier yield good like anesthesia 
3. herijuana potent, has bag appeal huge internode distances very very open structure low low smell no taste low yield but better than ko and faster growing
4. ko kush some coffee smell not as potent as above strains for me and pathetic and pitiful yield waste of my time
5. killing fields a head turner when growing total purple no cool temps needed prettiest plants i ever grew cloned off 5 female non feminised seeds low smell buds. high yield lower potency not even close to grade a bud. loses bag appeal due to fluffiness and lack serious lack of smell except a little mustiness. Ever notice the pics of this plant is never of dried buds!
6.white russian very consistant phenotypes like sannies potency below herijuana anestesia and star kush slightly lower than hurkules but a littel better smell than the Sannies. buds could be a little denser and trim easier yields good like hurkules or anestesia.

THE ANESTHESIA AND STAR KUSH WON HANDS DOWN THE STAR KUSH IS NO LONGER AVAILABLE UNFORTUNATELY. I WOULD LIKE TO RUN THE EXTREMA BUT HAS A HERMIE REP. 8K GROW
NEXT RUN TRYING EMERALD TRIANGLE OG, GRAPEFRUIT KRUSH, AND EITHER THE WILDFIRE OR BLUEBERY HEADBAND ALONG WITH ANOTHER RUN OF ANESTESIA ANY OPINIONS ON BEST EMERALD STRAINS I ALREADY HAVE MOST OF THEM IN HOLDING LOOKING FOR STRONG CALI SMELLS NON FEMINISED


----------



## tree king (Sep 16, 2012)

wonderful post the coolman thanks


----------



## ace720 (Sep 16, 2012)

yeah thanks sounds like i need to stay away from sannie's all together


----------



## althor (Sep 16, 2012)

ace720 said:


> yeah thanks sounds like i need to stay away from sannie's all together



Your loss, our gain.


----------



## Clankie (Sep 16, 2012)

ace720 said:


> yeah thanks sounds like i need to stay away from sannie's all together


Yeah, absolutely, if you want to believe two jackasses who (based on their other posts) don't seem to know how to grow particularly well to begin with. Most people who run Sannie's gear have positive things to say. Like how 'coolman' said killing fields was 5-star in another thread before he called it not grade-a bud in this thread. If you don't want to run Sannie's gear, that's fine, because he runs out of the shit I want all the time.


----------



## tree king (Sep 16, 2012)

Clankie said:


> Yeah, absolutely, if you want to believe two jackasses who (based on their other posts) don't seem to know how to grow particularly well to begin with. Most people who run Sannie's gear have positive things to say. Like how 'coolman' said killing fields was 5-star in another thread before he called it not grade-a bud in this thread. If you don't want to run Sannie's gear, that's fine, because he runs out of the shit I want all the time.


and what about migenetics and Amsterdank? you can say what you want thats 2 other people in this very thread that were disappointed also.


----------



## Clankie (Sep 16, 2012)

tree king said:


> and what about migenetics and Amsterdank? you can say what you want thats 2 other people in this very thread that were disappointed also.


Both those two said they weren't impressed with KF, but Amsterdank had good things to say about other Sannie's strains. How someone could read this thread and decide to write off Sannie's altogether seems to show an almost comical lack of judgement. While I am on my first personal Sannie's order I have grown herijuana, the Jack F6, and Cheeseberry Haze from clones obtained from a friend and I was super pleased with all three.


----------



## tree king (Sep 16, 2012)

Clankie said:


> Both those two said they weren't impressed with KF, but Amsterdank had good things to say about other Sannie's strains. How someone could read this thread and decide to write off Sannie's altogether seems to show an almost comical lack of judgement. While I am on my first personal Sannie's order I have grown herijuana, the Jack F6, and Cheeseberry Haze from clones obtained from a friend and I was super pleased with all three.


i wouldnt call it a comical lack of judgement you gotta admit though alot of people say killing fields is one of sannies best strains so if thats true and some people are disappointed in it then what does that mean for his other strains that arent as good? its half sannies jack to and thats like his flagship strain you know. this is all speculation im just sayin. he probably has some good strains though


----------



## Clankie (Sep 16, 2012)

tree king said:


> i wouldnt call it a comical lack of judgement you gotta admit though alot of people say killing fields is one of sannies best strains so if thats true and some people are disappointed in it then what does that mean for his other strains that arent as good? its half sannies jack to and thats like his flagship strain you know. this is all speculation im just sayin. he probably has some good strains though


Well, not to be all rational about it, but if a lot of people say killing fields is one of sannie's best strains, and four people were disappointed in it, the only thing that it means is that four people have differing opinions from the majority, and that is like margin of error type shit. I do know that the kf pheno I sampled herb of (the green one) was certainly chronic, and that I will find out soon enough for myself as I have some f3s that I will be starting soon. Just because you are butthurt because you claim you bought way too many beans of one strain you had never had before and (for whatever reason) it didn't turn out the way you wanted it to is your problem, and it cannot possibly have any relation to the quality of Sannie's non-KF strains, and even as far as KF goes can only have the empirical value a person chooses to assign to your opinion. 

As far as I've seen, I would take a lower quality Sannie's pheno over probably half the shit on the big seed banks these days. Maybe its just that something about living in Colorado means I don't shit myself everytime I see something with 'chem' or 'OG' in the title.


----------



## hazey grapes (Sep 16, 2012)

never tried sannies yet, BUT I WANT TO!

i'm experiencing a longing to try jack f7. they've always had a rep for quality control in everything they bring to market, and jack f7 is supposed to be one one the best in the world. jack hammer sounds interesting, but i'd wonder if NL haze would be stonier than it's jack half.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 16, 2012)

wow you guys are taking this stuff WAY to seriously. if i want to pass on sannie's it will be ok. there's always mr'nice & serious seeds.
sannie's "MIGHT" have some good shit but until i get to smoke some i wont know. even if i go buy some crapshit seeds from another
co. its not the end of the world, shit i just might try sannie's cuz they sooooo cheap


----------



## althor (Sep 16, 2012)

tree king said:


> i wouldnt call it a comical lack of judgement you gotta admit though alot of people say killing fields is one of sannies best strains so if thats true and some people are disappointed in it then what does that mean for his other strains that arent as good? its half sannies jack to and thats like his flagship strain you know. this is all speculation im just sayin. he probably has some good strains though


 I dont think many people call it his best strain. I havent seen them saying it. I would say it fits its description that Sannie gives it pretty accurately.


----------



## tree king (Sep 16, 2012)

Clankie said:


> Well, not to be all rational about it, but if a lot of people say killing fields is one of sannie's best strains, and four people were disappointed in it, the only thing that it means is that four people have differing opinions from the majority, and that is like margin of error type shit. I do know that the kf pheno I sampled herb of (the green one) was certainly chronic, and that I will find out soon enough for myself as I have some f3s that I will be starting soon. Just because you are butthurt because you claim you bought way too many beans of one strain you had never had before and (for whatever reason) it didn't turn out the way you wanted it to is your problem, and it cannot possibly have any relation to the quality of Sannie's non-KF strains, and even as far as KF goes can only have the empirical value a person chooses to assign to your opinion.
> 
> As far as I've seen, I would take a lower quality Sannie's pheno over probably half the shit on the big seed banks these days. Maybe its just that something about living in Colorado means I don't shit myself everytime I see something with 'chem' or 'OG' in the title.


your probably right about the non kf strains i shoulda never even commented on them cause i never grew them before. i hope your happy with your f3's and any other strain you buy from sannie's


----------



## Clankie (Sep 16, 2012)

tree king said:


> your probably right about the non kf strains i shoulda never even commented on them cause i never grew them before. i hope your happy with your f3's and any other strain you buy from sannie's


Word. I know not every herb is going to be good for everyone, for instance I do not particularly care for the super-stoney indicas that my medical patients need. I like to smoke 75 percent and higher sativas in the morning before I go to the ol' day job; and diesel/chem/skunks when I get home. I can't go to work all stupid high, so I prefer a crystal-clear, third eye, godhead kind of high for that. Cindy 99 and Durban Poison have been two of my best pre-work strains, and that's what I'm after with the Killing Fields. I know that the odds of you trying Sannie's again are low, but I would think either Extrema (herijuana x chem 4) or New Blue Diesel (pre-2000 dj short's blueberry indica dom x NYCD) would be more up your alley.


----------



## tree king (Sep 16, 2012)

Clankie said:


> Word. I know not every herb is going to be good for everyone, for instance I do not particularly care for the super-stoney indicas that my medical patients need. I like to smoke 75 percent and higher sativas in the morning before I go to the ol' day job; and diesel/chem/skunks when I get home. I can't go to work all stupid high, so I prefer a crystal-clear, third eye, godhead kind of high for that. Cindy 99 and Durban Poison have been two of my best pre-work strains, and that's what I'm after with the Killing Fields. I know that the odds of you trying Sannie's again are low, but I would think either Extrema (herijuana x chem 4) or New Blue Diesel (pre-2000 dj short's blueberry indica dom x NYCD) would be more up your alley.


i hear you and thanks for the recommendation. your right though the chances are low


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 17, 2012)

tree king said:


> i dont even understand that expression about the salt lol. its all good nothin wrong with a difference of opinion


When you say "take it with a grain of salt" it means you take what the person is saying with skepticism. Or, do not take what the person says as accurate or the truth.

I guess my use of the term was a little more loose than saying i was taking your words with a grain of salt.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 17, 2012)

All you need to know about tree kings review of Killing Fields and his rep is in this thread he started, titled..
"PLANTS STILL YELLOW AT 1800 PPM, WTF?" 
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=228988
People try to tell him he has lockout issues and needs to flush and he refuses to take the advice. Rather than humbling up, he fabricates all sorts of details supporting his claim that lockout is not the problem. It sounds pretty similar to his details about his grower friend trying all 3 phenos, plants people like and didn't, and why Killing Fields is an over rated strain and it is not just his opinion or lack of appreciation for sativas, or maybe... his growing skills.?

You guys really believe he grew out, what was it?, 65 seeds of KF? I call bullshit. It's just one of many little details that he fabricates to support his argument. It's something that shows up in any thread he gets involved in. He says he has grown 30-40 crops indoors over the last 7 yrs... take a look at some posts. no way. just a lie to support a claim.

Check out his other threads here on RIU if you need more proof that he is clueless. Doesn't really matter which one. How do you get to 775 posts with that little rep? He always "can't find his camera". When he does they look like this. View attachment 2337390 

*Here's my guess of what happened to his Killing Fields*... the thin sativa leaves by week 6 were badly damaged from a grower who tried to grow a longer flowering sativa plant when he is having troubles growing a shorter indica. He over fed and probably made about every other mistake an inexperienced mj grower makes. Maybe like lower his res to a ph of 4.9? like he almost did in the above thread before people talked him out of it.

By week 8 the leaves were badly damaged and photosynthesis was not happening. The plant stopped maturing and at week 12 the trichs were not ripe. This would explain his "got hyper for 20 mins then was not even high" experience with Killing Fields. Ever smoke premature buds? It's pretty much like that.

Sorry if I'm kinda throwing down here, tree king. Many subjects I'll let slide, but not negative reviews of a breeder when the problem was you. You seem like a decent guy, but you also seem like you draw conclusions quickly and hide your growing ability (or lack of) behind excuses and details to your story that might not be truth. I would be giving the benefit of the doubt.. but just a short check on "tree king" around some grow forums is very telling. I'll stand behind my call on your bullshit, any day.


----------



## althor (Sep 17, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> All you need to know about tree kings review of Killing Fields and his rep is in this thread he started, titled..
> "PLANTS STILL YELLOW AT 1800 PPM, WTF?"
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=228988
> People try to tell him he has lockout issues and needs to flush and he refuses to take the advice. Rather than humbling up, he fabricates all sorts of details supporting his claim that lockout is not the problem. It sounds pretty similar to his details about his grower friend trying all 3 phenos, plants people like and didn't, and why Killing Fields is an over rated strain and it is not just his opinion or lack of appreciation for sativas, or maybe... his growing skills.?
> ...


 Wow, and here he is in this thread scaring people away from Sannie's.
No wonder no one liked HIS KF. Terrible growing.


----------



## er0senin (Sep 17, 2012)

anyone who grew the mad shack? i got it as a freebie and its vigour is sick! anyone hafe a finished result? herijuana x white widow just sounds so dank!


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 17, 2012)

I think my previous post was taken a little wrong,. First off I am a medical grower and look for super stony plants for my patients.
The killing fields is worth trying as you have never seen a plant even close to as beautiful and most will be deep purple and and stunning it 
is good functional clear day time smoke just not medical grade or in my area which has a lot of cali bud not grade a. I am going to try the jackberry
because I insist on tighter buds and would like some purple without cool temps. Sannie has more integrity than almost anyone else in this industry period!
and hid freebies are kick ass. Finally the anesthesia is great and I am just starting a new grow and will devote 2 1k lights to it in the room. I only gave the facts and to the doubters I have 
been growing since the 80s. also with my size grow 8k a easy trim is a necessity.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah. I'm a dick. I threw it down a little harsh. But man, I just have this thing with people who sell bullshit like it's second nature. Mommy issues I guess. I might have hit a peak of anger when i wrote that. I feel bad, really. I'm that guy that shouldn't use social media as it gets dangerous at times.

When waking up this morning I thought I would delete it. i came to the site and it's already been quoted. Too late. Damn.

I'm not even trying to defend Sannies. I tried his work, I liked it. It didn't blow my mind or anything, but I was very happy with the product. What I'm saying here is, I'm no fanboy. 

I spent a chunk of my life around the blame, excuse and fabricate thing and it sets something off in me. I can spot it like a person has FUCK tattoo'd on their forehead. Can't fucking let it slide.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 17, 2012)

tree king said:


> all i know is killing fields is the most overrated strain ive ever grown. it was a very week high and everybody was complaining about it. i cant believe how many people rave about that strain. after months of time wasted il never order from sannies again. 22% thc my ass. dont believe the hype people, i think this company is breeding for mostly taste and yield and dont care about potency like us americans do. remember where you heard it first


Maby your a dumb ass and dont know a damn thing about Pheno Hunting.
I have popped serveral of Sannies strains. For the cheap price he provides some good Genetics. Same with Eskobar Caramel Candy Kush  HMMM and Chocolate Rain


----------



## Edgar9 (Sep 17, 2012)

er0senin said:


> anyone who grew the mad shack? i got it as a freebie and its vigour is sick! anyone hafe a finished result? herijuana x white widow just sounds so dank!


 madshack rocks. The mad shack is a very, very tall plant. Only 9 days of veg and then 13 weeks flower, 2 pre, 11 true flower. The mad shack actually outgrew my tent and I had to bend her over. You have to be carefull b/c these sativa's in that you don't do veg too long b/c they grow so tall. They also grow big thick cola's b/c of the long flower time so you have to be careful about mold/ humidity. I can say that during weeks 4 to 5 of flower the plant was growing 3 inches a day, no joke. Mad shack yielded 2 oz's dry. After a two month cure it's awsome. I also like shackzilla. My shackzilla and mad shack are mixed together but I can tell them apart b/c the mad shack is reddish.
Both give a beautiful high. 
I've also tried jackberry. Much less yield but much faster flowering, a whole month. Good buzz. If you're in a rush she's a nice one.


----------



## canna_420 (Sep 17, 2012)

Another recent one (Today) of my Anesthesia. Last flower of her. This is her retireing party.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh well who else tried O.K.KUSH ?


----------



## tree king (Sep 17, 2012)

its all good guys im sick of talkin about this. your free to believe whatever you want i just wanted to state my opinion


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 17, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Oh well who else tried O.K.KUSH ?


You must mean K.O. Kush (Knock Out Kush)........ I have it, I've grown it, I've smoke it and I like it a lot. I'm about to start up another 24 plants in a month or so. It's a slow grower and it has to veg long to yield well, but it flowers quick. It's a very nice strain. By the way, the Anesthesia is also very nice and very strong. Also a slow grower. I've recommended this strain often to others. It's one of my favorites.......


----------



## hazey grapes (Sep 17, 2012)

> *You have to be carefull b/c these sativa's in that you don't do veg too long b/c they grow so tall. *


that's what SCROGging is for.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 17, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> You must mean K.O. Kush (Knock Out Kush)........ I have it, I've grown it, I've smoke it and I like it a lot. I'm about to start up another 24 plants in a month or so. It's a slow grower and it has to veg long to yield well, but it flowers quick. It's a very nice strain. By the way, the Anesthesia is also very nice and very strong. Also a slow grower. I've recommended this strain often to others. It's one of my favorites.......


Oh thank bud. Yeah "K.O." that's what I meant. Lol


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 17, 2012)

I have to disagree I have found anesthesia a much faster grower than ko (just look at the genetics). I also 
have found the yield about 3 times as much and I have found it to be stonier as well. The ko is truly one of the worst yield out there I supose you 
could veg it 3 times as long though. LOL scrogging wont save it


----------



## jimdandy (Sep 17, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> that's what SCROGging is for.


Also topping and LST will control height and dramatically increase yield. I have a madshack 5 weeks flower that I topped and lst'd. It has 12 top bud sites and a nice even canopy. I fucked up a little on feeding her but Ive been advised I can save her with no problem. It has a nitrogen deficency at the moment. I did Herijuana on my last grow and got 4 oz's in two 2 gallon pots under a 250 hps. The 2 phenos are very very potent. A few hits out of the vaporizor and I am high as a kite and sleep in 20 minutes. Bets pain relief cannabis ive experienced. Ive been researching his gear for a year now. The consensus is Sannies stuff is top notch!


----------



## kgp (Sep 17, 2012)

Edgar9 said:


> madshack rocks. The mad shack is a very, very tall plant. Only 9 days of veg and then 13 weeks flower, 2 pre, 11 true flower. The mad shack actually outgrew my tent and I had to bend her over. You have to be carefull b/c these sativa's in that you don't do veg too long b/c they grow so tall. They also grow big thick cola's b/c of the long flower time so you have to be careful about mold/ humidity. I can say that during weeks 4 to 5 of flower the plant was growing 3 inches a day, no joke. Mad shack yielded 2 oz's dry. After a two month cure it's awsome. I also like shackzilla. My shackzilla and mad shack are mixed together but I can tell them apart b/c the mad shack is reddish.
> Both give a beautiful high.
> I've also tried jackberry. Much less yield but much faster flowering, a whole month. Good buzz. If you're in a rush she's a nice one.


Im about to run mad shack. Im thinking of starting her right from 12-12. This way I eliminate alot of branches. Any advice? Thanks!

This is my first super stretchy sativa dom grow. Im doing mad shack, killing fields fem, killing fields nr7 x nr7 and a couple sugar punch.


----------



## Edgar9 (Sep 18, 2012)

I did a 7 day veg. on both shackzilla and mad shack. I then did a 2 week pre flower, followed by 11 weeks of flower. The mad shack was about 5 feet tall and the shackzilla's were about 4.5 ft tall.

Sannie has vid's on his site. If It were not for him I never would have done such a short veg. I always figured you had to do at least a month of veg. to get any results. Boy was I wrong. If I would have done a month veg. on these sativa's and then 13 weeks flower they would have been 10 feet tall.
Be careful. During weeks 4 to 5 there was an 8 to 10 day period where they were growing 3 inches a day. The main cola and side branches may need support as well. Moving the plants around tight quarters becomes an arduous task.
You will find in the end that working with these plants is a wonderfull experience.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Oct 20, 2012)

My Sannies Jack 10 seed packet yielded 4 females. I was hoping for 5 or 6, but at least these look really healthy. There are actually still two that haven't fully showed, but early signs point to males. I'm keeping the biggest best look male for stud. I'll separate and collect the pollen and pollinate some of the lower buds on my girls. Since I only got four, I started some of the Free Kush seeds Sannies sent. I figure they are indica dominant so they will maybe be ready by the same time the Jack is done. Hoping for two out of three girls with the Kush. I'm also taking cuttings from the four Jack girls and will get maybe eight starts. Will probably take one start off the male to keep my breeding options open.


----------



## nickthestick (Mar 11, 2013)

hows anestesia? i got 10 of them just jermed 2 and they and planted both. put under 12/12 right away. so i can see sex right off the bat. but hows the potency and yeild? only growing them about 3 ft tall or so.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 11, 2013)

That's a bad move. These are VERY slow growers in veg..........you are likely to have a plant 6 inches tall yielding 1/4 oz. tops. Potency is GREAT- very narcotic, very strong. Yield is poor, unless you veg them 5-6 weeks.


----------



## nickthestick (Mar 11, 2013)

on the website it said to put them on 12 12 right away


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 11, 2013)

No way....here's the description:

*Description:*
An extreme Indica dominant hybrid of the legendary Positronics Skunk Afghani and a selected Herijuana male. For a predominant Indica it grows very fast and has an open structure. 5 weeks veg is enough to get to 50 cm. Extreme, parallel to the stem growing branches. The plants double in size during flowering.
 The two most important phenos are the predominant Herijuana pheno (big open plant, ball shaped buds, almost sativa alike development) and the predominant Afghani pheno (wide leafs, typical Afghani bud shape, calyx fingers develop on the buds). Both phenos have compact, solid buds, while the effect is very much the same, though the Herijuana phenol is a bit stronger.
 Not a smoke for beginners, this heavy Indica. The stoned is intense and deep, almost anesthetic. A clear psychoactive high keeps you on your feet and enables you to function. If you allow yourself to close your eyes though it&#8217;s like drawing a warm blanket over your body. Very relaxing to the muscles without the dreaded couch lock.




SO, 5 week veg will give you plant less then 3 feet tall, tops. Don't rely on the breeders decription. Look for some grows and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Punk (Mar 13, 2013)

Finishing the last few weeks of some of his KO Kush. Grown it before, many phenos, several vigorous phenos. Potent and will sedate you.

Just picked up his jackberyy f4. Evidently, from Sannie himself, he says the ratio of green/purple phenos is no longer 50/50, like it was in the jb f3. Now he says there's a 40% chance of purple pheno. I've heard this strain is not very potent, but I think for the rest of us non-californians who don't routinely bang thc straight into our veins, his strains are potent enough for typical smokers.


----------



## thecoolman (Mar 15, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> No way....here's the description:
> 
> *Description:*
> An extreme Indica dominant hybrid of the legendary Positronics Skunk Afghani and a selected Herijuana male. For a predominant Indica it grows very fast and has an open structure. 5 weeks veg is enough to get to 50 cm. Extreme, parallel to the stem growing branches. The plants double in size during flowering.
> ...


this is no sativa a 3 foot Anestassia has yield also the extreme paralel branches is misleading this is a bushy plant just open enough so buds all get good light
when i think of extreme paralel i think of bubbas and others with atypical dominance etc.. and this is no bubba


----------



## thecoolman (Mar 15, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> Maby your a dumb ass and dont know a damn thing about Pheno Hunting.
> I have popped serveral of Sannies strains. For the cheap price he provides some good Genetics. Same with Eskobar Caramel Candy Kush  HMMM and Chocolate Rain




If your reply is about the killing fields obviously your dumb ass has never smoked good bud.


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 15, 2013)

i ran anesthesia few years back, was slow veg but easy to grow. taste n high was quite pleasant but i thought it lacked in potency, nice daytime smoke,imo.


----------



## thecoolman (Mar 15, 2013)

I found it almost up there with my pre 98 bubba and a fairly fast grower. I am still running it in a couple trays.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Punk said:


> Finishing the last few weeks of some of his KO Kush. Grown it before, many phenos, several vigorous phenos. Potent and will sedate you.
> 
> Just picked up his jackberyy f4. Evidently, from Sannie himself, he says the ratio of green/purple phenos is no longer 50/50, like it was in the jb f3. Now he says there's a 40% chance of purple pheno. I've heard this strain is not very potent, but I think for the rest of us non-californians who don't routinely bang thc straight into our veins, his strains are potent enough for typical smokers.


I grew the F3(as shown in pic), prettiest plant I've ever seen but not up to par with some of the other indica doms available on his website. Since I have now successfully cloned the strain and no longer need beans, I'll share a secret.

Caramel candy(Pre-98 Bubba)kush by Professor P(Dynasty)is just as potent as herijuana, tastes better, and yields almost double the heri...photo 2 on right.

Peace!


----------



## Punk (Mar 15, 2013)

Dynasty seeds appears to be serious about breeding. Listing all the lineage info.


----------



## nickthestick (Mar 19, 2013)

ive got the anesthesia and im trying to find a female for my mother n only want to yield about a 1/2oz to 1 oz per plant. so thad be around 2-3 ft tall?


----------



## perdrick l. hapley (May 30, 2013)

just ordered from sannies last night & got confirmation that my order was processed today (5/30)

starting small with 1 pack of cheeseberry (dj short's blueberry x cheese mom- by eskobar who i've heard is incredible) and 1 of caramel candy kush (pre 98 bubba x ms universe[desstar x romulan/c99 F2]- by dynasty). i'm a blueberry & cheese lover (just personal preference) and absolutely loved the genetics of these two strains, so that's why i chose what i did, sannie doesnt rape you on the price either.

will update later when i receive the beans! we'll see how long it takes


----------



## Feroce (May 30, 2013)

perdrick l. hapley said:


> just ordered from sannies last night & got confirmation that my order was processed today (5/30)
> 
> starting small with 1 pack of cheeseberry (dj short's blueberry x cheese mom- by eskobar who i've heard is incredible) and 1 of caramel candy kush (pre 98 bubba x ms universe[desstar x romulan/c99 F2]- by dynasty). i'm a blueberry & cheese lover (just personal preference) and absolutely loved the genetics of these two strains, so that's why i chose what i did, sannie doesnt rape you on the price either.
> 
> will update later when i receive the beans! we'll see how long it takes



Good choices

I've grown out the Cheeseberry, easy to grow, very tasty and quite strong. Moderate to good yields, but you better have good air filtration, she is stanky. Haven't tried the CCK yet, got a pack of them on my last order...

Recommendations for your next order:

Sugar Punch if it's back in stock and you don't mind fems. A truly amazing strain.

If you want regs, Lady Cane, Selene or Silverfields for the sativa side, Anesthesia or K.O. Kush for indicas...really, you can't go wrong. The descriptions are generally pretty accurate, so have fun


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 30, 2013)

perdrick l. hapley said:


> just ordered from sannies last night & got confirmation that my order was processed today (5/30)
> 
> starting small with 1 pack of cheeseberry (dj short's blueberry x cheese mom- by eskobar who i've heard is incredible) and 1 of caramel candy kush (pre 98 bubba x ms universe[desstar x romulan/c99 F2]- by dynasty). i'm a blueberry & cheese lover (just personal preference) and absolutely loved the genetics of these two strains, so that's why i chose what i did, sannie doesnt rape you on the price either.
> 
> will update later when i receive the beans! we'll see how long it takes


The Dynasty CCK is bullet-proof, wait til' you see the thick stem growth. I am so convinced they can withstand hurricane force winds I have 10 clones in the ground. The strain benefits tremendously from topping. When I get motivated enough and the sun comes back, I'll take some pics of 2 I have currently in mid-flower which were the mother's of the in-grounds.

Peace


----------



## no clue (May 31, 2013)

I will share this. Made an order from Sannie on the 21 of May. Came this morning. All looks like what it should. The stealth is pretty amazing. Made me laugh but it sure worked.


----------



## perdrick l. hapley (May 31, 2013)

Feroce said:


> Good choices
> 
> I've grown out the Cheeseberry, easy to grow, very tasty and quite strong. Moderate to good yields, but you better have good air filtration, she is stanky. Haven't tried the CCK yet, got a pack of them on my last order...
> 
> ...


yeah i've heard people talk about the smell on the boards, it was honestly like half the reason i ended up going with it. cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese lol. everyone seems to rave about lady cane too, i might go with the cheeseberry haze (CB x Lady Cane) on the next order if i'm blown away by the CB. thanks for the recommendations! sugar punch will almost certainly be part of the next order

i was also looking at his cheese mix (being a cheese lover) but i couldn't figure out what you actually get with it. http://www.sanniesshop.com/cheese-mix-en.html

has anyone ordered it? do you get 1 seed of each of the 4 strains or 4 seeds of each strain making 16 total? if its 16 then god damn that's a deal and a half



Sunbiz1 said:


> The Dynasty CCK is bullet-proof, wait til' you see the thick stem growth. I am so convinced they can withstand hurricane force winds I have 10 clones in the ground. The strain benefits tremendously from topping. When I get motivated enough and the sun comes back, I'll take some pics of 2 I have currently in mid-flower which were the mother's of the in-grounds.
> 
> Peace


sweeeeeet, that's exactly what i was hoping for. i've always been a topper/fim'er myself, preferring scrog-like setups over sog every time. pics would be great man! i can't wait for the order to come in

thanks guys!


----------



## Feroce (May 31, 2013)

> *i was also looking at his cheese mix (being a cheese lover) but i couldn't figure out what you actually get with it. http://www.sanniesshop.com/cheese-mix-en.html
> 
> has anyone ordered it? do you get 1 seed of each of the 4 strains or 4 seeds of each strain making 16 total? if its 16 then god damn that's a deal and a half
> *



Four of each cross, so you get 16...and yeah, it is a deal and will be on my next order...probably at least two packs

Don't forget about Chuckys Bride...Cheese x C99 pineapple cut...several people on the Opengrow forums have run it and are very pleased with it.


----------



## dux (May 31, 2013)

no clue said:


> I will share this. Made an order from Sannie on the 21 of May. Came this morning. All looks like what it should. The stealth is pretty amazing. Made me laugh but it sure worked.



Made me laugh too!! Thought I got ripped off at first.....


----------



## no clue (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah like WTF is this? Perfect. Didn't know Sannie was still doing freebies and I didn't really care..just wanted the Heri..and I didn't know what I was doing so I didn't choose a freebie..but I got two fem Santa Maria. I am told this is E$co's Planck cut. Bonus


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jun 1, 2013)

I ordered 5 Fem Herijuana from sannies got them in 7 days including a weekend so 5 business days, amazing speed and stealth. As far as freebies go, I was quite happy to receive 5 free Lavender Rain with my order. Just started the germ on 3 of the Herijuana last night, so stoked to do my first legit grow! I'll be doing a grow journal with photos of the entire grow. Does anyone have a grow journal or photos of the Heri for me to take a look at?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Illegal Wonder said:


> I ordered 5 Fem Herijuana from sannies got them in 7 days including a weekend so 5 business days, amazing speed and stealth. As far as freebies go, I was quite happy to receive 5 free Lavender Rain with my order. Just started the germ on 3 of the Herijuana last night, so stoked to do my first legit grow! I'll be doing a grow journal with photos of the entire grow. Does anyone have a grow journal or photos of the Heri for me to take a look at?


I do, only I ran his reg beans 3 times...feminized was not available yet. Oddly enough, the only photos I still have are buried in my profile on this site b/c my last computer died with no back-up.

Lemme dig a bit. I hope you ordered more than 5 beads(lol, inside joke...meant beans). The reason I mention this is b/c there might be a second phenotype(which yields MUCH better) you will like even more than the dominant coffee/chickory flavor.

Quick question, did you receive free points AND free beans?. If so, that's a 20% discount on top of already reasonable pricing.

Sannie rocks!


----------



## perdrick l. hapley (Jun 1, 2013)

i also didn't realize you were supposed to pick your freebies, i know sannie has my back though. anything from him would really be great to have in my stash. i kinda like the surprise of it anyways lol we'll see what happens. i can't wait to see this super stealth packaging everyone's talking about! 

yeah as of now it's looking like that cheese mix is in my future as well as sugar punch (if its in stock) and probably jackberry. it's so hard to choose when he's got all these incredible genetics


----------



## jj walker (Jun 1, 2013)

you will prob have to sighn for your package.but so so worth it..heri,killing fields,free kush.its all good


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jun 2, 2013)

You have to sign for it if its international shipping. I'm pretty sure the reason for this is to give you the ability to claim a lost order. As for the freebies I don't know if you have to ask for one, but they don't offer anything on the site as a freebie. I'm not sure if there is a Freebie list to choose from and it wasn't displayed during making an order. I'm excited for my freebie though, will for sure be popping them soon.


----------



## no clue (Jun 2, 2013)

Sannie rocks! I checked and in addition to freebies I got 30 points on his site.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Illegal Wonder said:


> You have to sign for it if its international shipping. I'm pretty sure the reason for this is to give you the ability to claim a lost order. As for the freebies I don't know if you have to ask for one, but they don't offer anything on the site as a freebie. I'm not sure if there is a Freebie list to choose from and it wasn't displayed during making an order. I'm excited for my freebie though, will for sure be popping them soon.


Mandatory track and trace was begun b/c certain shady customers were claiming orders had been lost/stolen. And there was no means to verify at the time, so he was losing a ton of $$ on US shipments by being overly nice imho and replacing all those orders for free. 

He almost stopped shipping to the US altogether. After he posted this on opengrow, we in the U.S. begged him to reconsider...which he obviously did.

Some folks stopped ordering b/c of the signature requirement. I've grown out genetics from other breeders who charge more for beans, and found those to be pretty much the same quality as sannieshop sells for less. I have to be honest though, I'd much rather have points than freebies b/c I have found them to be a notch below(although I haven't tried the Malawi gold I've been sitting on for over a year)the beans I purchase. I'm logged on my account there right now, and I don't see the option to choose freebies. It used to be there, but appears to have been removed?.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jun 2, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Quick question, did you receive free points AND free beans?. If so, that's a 20% discount on top of already reasonable pricing.
> 
> Sannie rocks!


Ya, I got 5 free beans and 30 points for the purchase. Great system for repeat business. Its like those old sandwich punch cards, every so many purchases you get one free.

If I don't come across that Pheno you spoke of I may need to reorder... But that will be at a later date as I've cracked my Heri fems for this grow and my next grow is going to be the Deep Blue F3 I'm waiting on. I have so many different options I dont know what to do after that... I do want to give the Lavender Rain a go, Lavender Kush X Chocolate Rain. Sounds awesome


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, that's really lame that people do that..
I would prefer to just order at my own risk.... no guarantee, no sig.

I spent a little time on Opengrow. Sannie is a solid guy. I have much respect for him.

Killing Fields blew my mind. Loooove the 2 plants I kept from that pack.



Sunbiz1 said:


> Mandatory track and trace was begun b/c certain shady customers were claiming orders had been lost/stolen. And there was no means to verify at the time, so he was losing a ton of $$ on US shipments by being overly nice imho and replacing all those orders for free.
> 
> He almost stopped shipping to the US altogether. After he posted this on opengrow, we in the U.S. begged him to reconsider...which he obviously did.
> 
> Some folks stopped ordering b/c of the signature requirement. I've grown out genetics from other breeders who charge more for beans, and found those to be pretty much the same quality as sannieshop sells for less. I have to be honest though, I'd much rather have points than freebies b/c I have found them to be a notch below(although I haven't tried the Malawi gold I've been sitting on for over a year)the beans I purchase. I'm logged on my account there right now, and I don't see the option to choose freebies. It used to be there, but appears to have been removed?.


----------



## Feroce (Jun 2, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> . I'm logged on my account there right now, and I don't see the option to choose freebies. It used to be there, but appears to have been removed?.


Yeah, it's gone.

Sannie removed it because he can't be sure that he will have freebies in stock. When he has some, he gives them out...so if you don't get any, it's not because he hates you, it just means that he didn't happen to have any at the moment.

You can ask for freebies in the comments section of the order process.

I love the points program, on my last order I got a pack of Caramel Candy Kush on points...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 2, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> Yeah, that's really lame that people do that..
> I would prefer to just order at my own risk.... no guarantee, no sig.
> 
> I spent a little time on Opengrow. Sannie is a solid guy. I have much respect for him.
> ...


Hmm, I need sativa beans but cannot decide on KF or Jack F7. I could order a lot of mixed packs to get the 20 beans per strain(KF, Jack, and Jack Hammer)usually need to find a good mother...which I may wind-up doing anyways b/c he offers an even better discount on volume mixed packs.

Peace, or as Sannie says...Greetz...whatever that means in the Netherlands.


----------



## Clankie (Jun 2, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Hmm, I need sativa beans but cannot decide on KF or Jack F7. I could order a lot of mixed packs to get the 20 beans per strain(KF, Jack, and Jack Hammer)usually need to find a good mother...which I may wind-up doing anyways b/c he offers an even better discount on volume mixed packs.
> 
> Peace, or as Sannie says...Greetz...whatever that means in the Netherlands.


You can't go wrong with either of those, I definitely kept both a KF and a Jack F7. The Jack is definitely the better yielder, from my experience, but the Killing Fields has a very cerebral, clear, uppy high, though. My Jack has a bit more body and mellow to it, but still definitely very much a sativa.


----------



## petedav (Jun 3, 2013)

ive grown killing fields and half way through 2 mad shack as we speak and to me sannies seem 2 dissapoint me?


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 3, 2013)

petedav said:


> ive grown killing fields and half way through 2 mad shack as we speak and to me sannies seem 2 dissapoint me?


[video=youtube;sABVhW1tc14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sABVhW1tc14[/video]


----------



## perdrick l. hapley (Jun 7, 2013)

got my beans yesterday (1 week after placing the order _including a weekend_) and I was blown away by the stealth......might be the highdea of the century lol I literally busted out laughing. 

yeah i unfortunately didn't get any freebies in there, but all the beans in both packs look good (stripey, dark, mature) so i'm hoping they all germ alright. can't express how smooth and problem-free the whole experience with sannie was. 10/10 will definitely order again

I CAN'T WAIT TO GROW THESE BITCHES OUT, but it'll be probably a month before I can....just gotta bide my time

edit: obviously, the 10/10 was just based on ordering experience/stealth......as long as these genetics are what sannie says they are I will DEFINITELY be giving the guy repeat business


----------



## Edgar9 (Jun 7, 2013)

From what I've read, and this comes from sannie himself, the chances of getting freebies increases if you do the following:

1. Place a big order
2. Have placed several orders in the past
3. Sign up and contribute to the open grow forum and mention that when ordering.


----------



## perdrick l. hapley (Jun 8, 2013)

I've tried signing up for opengrow a couple times over the past little while.....but there's some kind of glitch with their security code. it's not appearing so i can't enter it. pretty gayyy


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 8, 2013)

perdrick l. hapley said:


> I've tried signing up for opengrow a couple times over the past little while.....but there's some kind of glitch with their security code. it's not appearing so i can't enter it. pretty *gayyy*


dont you mean Takei?


----------



## Edgar9 (Jun 8, 2013)

perdrick l. hapley said:


> I've tried signing up for opengrow a couple times over the past little while.....but there's some kind of glitch with their security code. it's not appearing so i can't enter it. pretty gayyy


The same thing happened to me b/c I had my screen at 150%. Try minimizing your computer screen, see if that works.


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 8, 2013)

few months back i ordered from sannie, 3 weeks n nothing(no tracking or guarantee). emailed asking if i should re-order with tracking, they said no we will ship again. 3 weeks n nothing, emailed, they said pay the difference for tracking n we will re-re-ship. received week or so later with freebie. i will not hesitate to buy from them, great customer service!


----------



## sephiclo (Jun 8, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> All you need to know about tree kings review of Killing Fields and his rep is in this thread he started, titled..
> "PLANTS STILL YELLOW AT 1800 PPM, WTF?"
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=228988
> People try to tell him he has lockout issues and needs to flush and he refuses to take the advice. Rather than humbling up, he fabricates all sorts of details supporting his claim that lockout is not the problem. It sounds pretty similar to his details about his grower friend trying all 3 phenos, plants people like and didn't, and why Killing Fields is an over rated strain and it is not just his opinion or lack of appreciation for sativas, or maybe... his growing skills.?
> ...


Oh my lord, now that was some serious in your face schooling. Poor Tree King, from salts to sell to "2kPpm why dey b yello? Maybe take a pic, ok it fixed it" lol, I'm loving this oldie.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 8, 2013)

Illegal Wonder said:


> I ordered 5 Fem Herijuana from sannies got them in 7 days including a weekend so 5 business days, amazing speed and stealth. As far as freebies go, I was quite happy to receive 5 free Lavender Rain with my order. Just started the germ on 3 of the Herijuana last night, so stoked to do my first legit grow! I'll be doing a grow journal with photos of the entire grow. Does anyone have a grow journal or photos of the Heri for me to take a look at?


Herijuana is a good one. Easy to grow. One problem with it: Very difficult to clone. Takes a long time. Cloning is easy fortunately, just don't be discouraged if it's not rooting.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jun 9, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Herijuana is a good one. Easy to grow. One problem with it: Very difficult to clone. Takes a long time. Cloning is easy fortunately, just don't be discouraged if it's not rooting.


Did you document your heri grow at all? I made my first order ever from sannies and have 3 Heri's going right now. Glad to hear she's an easy grow... Did you come across a different Pheno than the one described? I was told Heri has a pheno that doesnt have the flavor of heri but has all the same strong effects and yields much larger. A previous heri grower brought this to my attention, said its so good its worth ordering a bunch of seeds to ensure you come across it.


----------



## calicat (Jun 9, 2013)

Edgar9 said:


> From what I've read, and this comes from sannie himself, the chances of getting freebies increases if you do the following:
> 
> 1. Place a big order
> 2. Have placed several orders in the past
> 3. Sign up and contribute to the open grow forum and mention that when ordering.


Gr8 information I was stumped when I saw some people on opengrow that were getting freebies recently.


----------



## althor (Jun 9, 2013)

Buddy just finished a Shackzilla.
Havent smoked any, just went into the jar yesterday but already has a bubblegum lip gloss smell to it.


----------



## perdrick l. hapley (Jun 11, 2013)

Edgar9 said:


> The same thing happened to me b/c I had my screen at 150%. Try minimizing your computer screen, see if that works.


i tried that and it didn't work, but at sannie's suggestion i tried registering in a different browser and BAM! totally worked. i guess for anyone with that problem try a different browser or minimizing your screen


----------



## Pacificplanter (Jun 11, 2013)

Growing my 13th strain by Sannies. I am only currently growing Eskobar's Sour Diesel Riri cut x DJ Short Blueberry, because I want to give some other breeders and strains a chance in my garden lol. I grew out some Killingfields # 7 fem freebee that was pure purple hazey weed, let her go 12 weeks. Very sweet tastes. I didn't keep a clone but I do have 2 packs of Silverfields, Super Silver Haze x Killingfields I know will be even sweeter, but will have to wait. Dynasty seeds Huckleberry Kush is at the front of the line lol 
Peace.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 12, 2013)

Illegal Wonder said:


> Did you document your heri grow at all? I made my first order ever from sannies and have 3 Heri's going right now. Glad to hear she's an easy grow... Did you come across a different Pheno than the one described? I was told Heri has a pheno that doesnt have the flavor of heri but has all the same strong effects and yields much larger. A previous heri grower brought this to my attention, said its so good its worth ordering a bunch of seeds to ensure you come across it.


Yes I came across this phenotype purely by luck. It did not smell the same and yielded a lot more. Took a bit longer to flower. Similar effect. No, I didn't document it really. I have some pictures kicking around somewhere if I looked hard enough for them.


----------



## dux (Jun 13, 2013)

I see Sannies Jack is back in stock!!


----------



## Feroce (Jun 13, 2013)

If you look closely, you'll see that the Freebies page is back up, and there is a really nice selection...I put in an order for Chuckys Bride and Cheese Mix, got Sour Diesel x Lady Cane freebies...yowza!


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 13, 2013)

ha !

i just busted open some some amnesia x c99 from e$ko.

chucky was awesome my clients loved it... there is nothing but fire in those genetics.
one out of 5 females (roughly) is this BIG time bushy yielder of skunky goodness.

i got an la confidential x cocoa kush (e$ko) going that looks pretty nice too.

& he gifted me these critical+ x cheeseberry haze that i've already tested & now put clones into bigger containers.

pics coming soon


----------



## redzi (Jun 25, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> ha !
> 
> i just busted open some some amnesia x c99 from e$ko.
> 
> ...


Have you bred other C99 mixes? I have clones of Mosca c99 BX-1 but it seems that mosca is going the same way as Grimm and Joey (down the crapper). I still have some clones from my initial Mosca grow. The mother leans towards a NL stature with an upbeat sativa buzz. I just popped some Female seeds C99 which so far have a lot more inititial vigor than the Mosca. The only thing is that I prefer reg. seeds so I can do some breeding. I have been thinking what a good mix that would be...C99 and Cheese. Did the C99 in Chucky mellow the Cheese odor?


----------



## redzi (Jun 25, 2013)

Can't go wrong with Sannies. First time I ordered the beans came in a hand written envelop...and lately for some reason that makes a big diff. I recvd orders from both Cannazon and Attitude in 5 business days last month because they didn't get held up by customs because all the seeds were packed in simple zip lock or sugar packet (Female seeds ) bags...so keep it simple breeders. If you are a fan of Super Silver Haze or Sensi's Jack Herer you will become a big fan of Sannies. Also is good about responding to emails.


----------



## rippn13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just got a pack of Choc Rain and Herijuana with a free pack of Blue Hammer crossed with ??? I also received a pack of Lady Cane F3 and Extrema with a free pack of Jackberry x Mad Scientist.

All came less than 10 days. Clever shipping. Looking forward to a hazy winter.


----------



## calicat (Jul 9, 2013)

These are the strains I have grown from Sannies so far. Extrema well extremely deadly smoke if you are looking for a strain that will kill the pain and rock you to sleep that one definitely fits the bill. Too bad they didn't make this an actual strain it was a freebie called mad shack ( mad scientist x shack)..favorite daytime smoke for us atm and its slowly going to be gone soon . Their white widow elite cut is breathtaking has an awesome lemon taste with a nice bite in the end and it is a creeper. Kolossus got all shack phenos was hoping for a big white pheno but shack is an amazing strain in its ownright. Really good yielder the kolossus can be one pheno leaning more to the sannies jack was the biggest of them all still curing cant wait to smoke that lady. I just entered 9 Chocolate Rains. Statistically speaking Im in awe I had one dud at the get go. I got 6 females from 9 beans, two males culled out and one pending sex. Looks all to be the Cocoa kush phenotypes. I had to contact their customer service once and they responded to my email swiftly and corrected my problem in a heartbeat. Overall assessment of Sannies superb customer service, Cheap prices for their wares, excellent genetics of the gear I have run from them so far, and their method of shipping is quite ingenious. If you have not had an opportunity to try any of their gear, I highly recommend it. Only problem with Sannies would be the selection it is huge and it is hard to decide what to get for I have not heard anything negative about any of their strains here or on any other community.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 9, 2013)

One of two Chucky's Bride was a female; good yielder, and smelled and tasted exactly as the description said - a cheesy fruit cocktail. Delicious, and great for wake and bake. I've run one of 5 Extremas. It was vigorous, produced very well, and is a very heavy hitter. Two Drizzellas were both female - different phenos. The C-99 leaner was a huge producer - there's pics I posted on RIU. Both were worthy smoke, but not as extraordinary as the others. One female Herijuana is 4 weeks away and doing very well, and her 2 daughters are vigorous @ 4 ws veg. I've had several communications w/ Sannie, and he operates his business in a first class manner with first class product. AAA+ all the way.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 9, 2013)

Just placed an order with Sannie's for a pack of Cheeseberry and some of their spongepots to see how those work out.


----------



## jimdandy (Jul 10, 2013)

I grew out 3 Herijuana's and got 2 females. it was pretty potent but not what I expected. I do understand that I may not have gotten the right pheno's. I also gre out a freebie Madshack that is very potent and trippy!! I have 5 Extrema's that I may pop soon. I hear extrema's if they are grown right and don't herm on you are Fire!


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 10, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Just placed an order with Sannie's for a pack of Cheeseberry and some of their spongepots to see how those work out.


Order shipped within 24 hours of ordering. So far, I'm impressed with Sannie's... As long as everything arrives safe and accounted for, I see no reason why I won't be a repeat customer.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 10, 2013)

jimdandy said:


> I grew out 3 Herijuana's and got 2 females. it was pretty potent but not what I expected. I do understand that I may not have gotten the right pheno's. I also gre out a freebie Madshack that is very potent and trippy!! I have 5 Extrema's that I may pop soon. I hear extrema's if they are grown right and don't herm on you are Fire!


The Heri I grew wasn't what I expected either, but I liked it quite a bit. Much clearer and more functional than I figured it would be. Excellent pain meds. My freebie Madshack was a nice heavy yielder of good quality nugs, more indica dom, not so trippy. Extrema is excellent. A little more potent than Herijuana, closer to what I expected out of the Herijuana. Still, leaves me more functional than a lot of Kushes, but still has a great body buzz. None of mine hermed and I had one of those stupid power cords witha light in the room (causing other varieties to herm).


----------



## gordoe32 (Jul 10, 2013)

Nothing but positives with Sannie.. Great customer service and some great genetics as well, my favorites being Sugar Punch, Mad Shack & Sannies Jack... Have a Shackzilla in veg at the moment.. Don't sleep on E$kobars gear either, many winners their as well under Breeders Choice.


----------



## PurpleBuz (Jul 10, 2013)

dwight smokum said:


> heard a lot of good things about em. please share.


Since december I grew out two rounds of Selene from 10 seeds. Nice Sativa Dominant robust plant with two major phenos, and of course a bunch in between. Greenish pheno, 7+ blade leaves, tall and lanky, nice heady Sativa style High. Bluish\Purplish pheno 5+ blade leaves, probably from the Blue Chronic side of the family Bushier but purty colorations. Not sure of the smoke yet since I have been on the greener pheno since harvest. 

After three rounds of cloning, I have selected out two very vigorous Bluish phenos for continuation, pending a final smoke test. 

Now that thats finished I was wondering if anybody had experience with Sannies Jack versus Sugar Punch versus Silverfields. Almost ready to start another of Sannies Sativas!


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 17, 2013)

Woohoo. Got my sannies order. Definitely buying from them in the future.


----------



## dionysian (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi all. 

I'm looking for a unique, one-stop-shop Sativa strain that is euphoric, energetic, creative, uplifting, and conversationally stimulating. Preferably, a strain that is not too difficult to grow. The last thing I want is couch lock, "stupid," or nausea. 

Between Jack F7, Killing Field, Holy Princess, and Silverfields, which one (or two) would you recommend? Max yield would be great, but I don't want to sacrifice quality for quantity. 

I'm also curious about some non-Sannies strains. Has anyone tried Apollo 13 Bx, Super Lemon Haze, Power Plant, or Holy Grail? How do these other strains compare to Sannies? 

Thanks.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 8, 2013)

dionysian said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm looking for a unique, one-stop-shop Sativa strain that is euphoric, energetic, creative, uplifting, and conversationally stimulating. Preferably, a strain that is not too difficult to grow. The last thing I want is couch lock, "stupid," or nausea.
> 
> ...


 i'd go with the jack f7 as she's known to give some big yields and a super nice uplifting smoke.. all around really great plants... winner winner for sure.


----------



## dionysian (Aug 8, 2013)

Jack F7 is certainly at the top of my shortlist from what I've researched so far. Yet Silverfields sounds intriguing. Idk, though. I haven't had the pleasure of sampling Sannies. Or any of the others I listed for that matter....


----------



## Redeye Bri (Aug 9, 2013)

You could get his sativa mix with Jack, Jack Hammer and Killing Fields. 4 beans each.


----------



## Maphyr (Aug 13, 2013)

Thinking about picking up some Silverfields since Sannie has just told me they are setback on the next Sugar Punch batch.. again.. apparently.


----------



## canefan (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow is about all I can say, he and the other breeder's that he work with are great IMHO. I have been buying from him for the past 7 years and I have loved well mostly loved everything I have grown out. Granted I haven't always gone with the hottest sellers on the internet, but have grown out lets see like 11 or 12 of their strains. The New Blue Diesel was my biggest disappointment, not that it wasn't good just I didn't think it measured up to many of the others. That being said, I ran across one pheno in a jar that was labeled celeste, which was the name I gave to one of the phenos (lmao I name all my phenos just so I can keep track of the phenos in the strain), anyway labeled oct 10, 2011 smoked a bong of it and went out to play in my plants. SOB I was so stoned when I made the walk to the plants. Guess I just gave up on it too soon, glad I bred and have about 200 seeds.
Lady Cane was/is great, I bought the f1 when first released and have bred to f4 now myself, love it. I don't know how escobar's f3s are he kept the main pheno that I have been getting away from, I am more of a sativa lover.
Many strains I have grown and still have aren't offered anymore, El Monstre is by far and above my favorite.
Sannie's Jack is another that I truly love and grow often and have bred off and on for the past 7 years and use the males often in my other crosses.
His customer service for me has been without equal. I don't know of a lot of others that I can write a question to and receive an answer within a day or carry on a conversation with online when I have a breeding question about strains I am using. Two thumbs up.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello ,
Waiting on KF fem pack. They gave me a track # , but how do I track it once it gets to the states? I used their track/trace that showed it shipped to states 2 days ago. Does the track # work with u-s-p_s also?
Thanks


----------



## dux (Sep 12, 2013)

I always used the tracking but never bothered to look.my orders always showed up 7-8 days from order..


----------



## AZGreenAcresMM (Oct 28, 2013)

I want to order some fem seeds, Shiva Haze, Kolossus and or Hericules. Hoping for better results with feminized seeds. I wasn't impressed with the first 5 regular seeds of Kush I cracked, 4 males and one hermie. Not sure when I will start the other 5. I do like the New Blue Diesel, Blueberry soaked in diesel.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 28, 2013)

Shackzilla has great reports. The SSH is a fuckin killer plant.


----------



## dwight smokum (Dec 13, 2013)

i started this thread about sannies then went with some ak47...lol....lots of good info here fellas..gonna check out his site again cause i'm ready for somethin different.


----------



## insub4u2 (Jan 22, 2014)

Excellente! I ordered early December 2013, seeds still hadn't arrived by the 26th, and tracking just said "out for delivery" for 2 weeks, but no seeds. Sannie immediately reshipped, no questions, no explaining, then the original order showed up a few days later. Sannie's a breath of fresh air over Attitude. Attitude has an "attitude" these days. If they make a mistake, they expect you to prove they did. Sannies is just good people, sharing the plant they love, and making a living at it too. 

BTW, 100% germ rate on Silverfields, 90% on Sannies Jack, and at 2 weeks, the plants have the "look" of great genetics, healthy, fast, and thriving.


----------



## corners (Jan 22, 2014)

tree king said:


> sugar punch has killing fields in it im all set with anything that has that lol. all i know is people are going crazy for the chem im stickin with that for now. to my knowledge sannie doesnt have any chem/sour diesel strains


Actually SugarPunch is Super Silver Haze X The One.


----------



## corners (Jan 22, 2014)

dionysian said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm looking for a unique, one-stop-shop Sativa strain that is euphoric, energetic, creative, uplifting, and conversationally stimulating. Preferably, a strain that is not too difficult to grow. The last thing I want is couch lock, "stupid," or nausea.
> 
> ...


Go with sugarpunch or silverfields.

Super silver haze is a great tasting strain.It makes you want to smell the buds over and over while growing


----------



## teoborg (Jan 23, 2014)

I grew Extrema and Herijuana, nothing relay so great, I would say mediocre.. But the freebie that it was included, the Santa Maria by Escobar it was spectacular! IMO there is much hype for Sannies ceeds.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 23, 2014)

So far I have popped 5 strains from Sannies, KO Kush F4, Sannies Jack F8, Jackberry F4, Katsu Fields, Chemistry. I had one jackberry grow with deformity and the rest took off like rockets. My buddy came over and took the males because they were so stout. We originally wanted to breed with a few of the TGA males I have but when he saw those he was like nah man I gotta take these.

Sannies has some vigor, as does TGA. I know the thread is only about sannies but the quality is there for both companies.


----------



## greywind (Jan 23, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> So far I have popped 5 strains from Sannies, KO Kush F4, Sannies Jack F8, Jackberry F4, Katsu Fields, Chemistry. I had one jackberry grow with deformity and the rest took off like rockets. My buddy came over and took the males because they were so stout. We originally wanted to breed with a few of the TGA males I have but when he saw those he was like nah man I gotta take these.
> 
> Sannies has some vigor, as does TGA. I know the thread is only about sannies but the quality is there for both companies.


How were those Jackberry's? Was there a solid JB male in the bunch you grew? I have had my eye on that strain for too long. How long did you flower them for? Thanks!


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 24, 2014)

They are still going, 3 weeks into flower and I noticed that the two males of the Ko Kush and one of the Jackberry were doing amazingly well. Very stout and smelly stems I was delighted, I gave them to my partner to seed out some of his girls. I will keep you guys updated on the flowers when they are finished


----------



## corners (Mar 18, 2014)

Ive tried jackberry, sannies regs and fems. Sugar punch, kf regs and fem. Herijuana and some others.

Personally ive had a pretty high fem to male ratio and i bet ive only had maybe 1 or 2 seeds never pop.

I bet sannies is one of the only few breeders/seed vendors that would work with anyone that had growing issues with their products.


----------



## astronomikl (Mar 18, 2014)

I have recently ordered from them and I am waiting for my order to come in......Im getting the Blue hammer, and for the freebie, shiva x c99....... I had heard good things about them and I wanted to try and see for myself


----------



## Annieji (May 7, 2014)

just ordered some sugar punch & heribei for next year's small outdoor grow - just got the killing fields 40 X 7 but it is indeed an impressive freebee list - if I manage to snag a better air cleaner in the next year, I'd love to try some of the Chocolate Cheese 

Love my Mad Shack medicine now for a couple years, last year was tested for THC content & came out at 24%, wasn't a bit surprised! I still think it's funny that a freebee became my mainstay med!
The mother was grown out outdoors and was beyond HUGE!!!
Sannie's in the only place I'll ever go for seed if I have my way! 

Finally found myself a spiffy light stand that can easily break down & be hidden (under bed with T5s in my old sleeping bag), this will help so much! Have been stacking boxes & books for lack of anything I could afford that actually worked! Commercial grade garment rack, available at Home Depot for just under $60 

I'm a disabled oldster forced to live in a subsidized place - first time in such a place, have been here about 3 years now & have learned a lot about what it takes to keep yourself in quality medicine(!) Thank God and Sannie for Mad Shack! It makes gorgeous golden ice wax, too 

Can't wait to try the Sugar Punch, have been wanting to try that one for several years, now 

My Mad Shack girls (one got ouched by accident before the light stand, sigh - happened maybe 6 times in 3 years but never again!!!  )


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)

huckleberry kush and jack hammer X mad scientist are going wild in my veg room..sugarpunch looks great but laggin behind a little..


----------



## Annieji (May 8, 2014)

when I got the Mad Shack, also grew out some Jackberry, Mad Scientist, & some Jackberry X KO Kush


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jan 26, 2015)

i got a 10 pack of heribei for my guerilla grow...has anyone tried it outdoors? im at 37.5 n lat and i have never grew his stuff but looking forward to this year and see how it turns out..hope its got good outdoor resistance


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 1, 2015)

Jbxms and sugarpunch,both tent style.1 week of flower when pic was taken.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 2, 2015)

No pictures of buds? I went back all the way to 6th page and only two pictures of tiny buds.


----------



## TimBar (Aug 31, 2019)

althor said:


> I guess I got lucky as hell then because the KF pheno I have is straight fire. Everyone who smokes it goes away highly impressed and HIGH. It hits instantly, by the time you let out the first hit you feel your whole body say "AH". I get alot of comparisons with Cataract Kush on potency and instant hitting.


Must have - my 10 of KF cracked but not enough enzymes in the seed to sprout - the 8 I have put in Happy Frog or light warrior (no nutes) rot. The seeds where small and appeared premature...hope the Jacks are better.


----------



## TimBar (Nov 27, 2019)

Sannie was nice enough to send me replacements for KF - but they still suck. I have sprouted thousands of seeds and know these KF are either not fully matured when harvested or old. I have gotten one seed to grow and it is spectacular and purple. 

Sannie - time to 86 that stock and replenish.


----------



## TimBar (Nov 27, 2019)

insub4u2 said:


> Excellente! I ordered early December 2013, seeds still hadn't arrived by the 26th, and tracking just said "out for delivery" for 2 weeks, but no seeds. Sannie immediately reshipped, no questions, no explaining, then the original order showed up a few days later. Sannie's a breath of fresh air over Attitude. Attitude has an "attitude" these days. If they make a mistake, they expect you to prove they did. Sannies is just good people, sharing the plant they love, and making a living at it too.
> 
> BTW, 100% germ rate on Silverfields, 90% on Sannies Jack, and at 2 weeks, the plants have the "look" of great genetics, healthy, fast, and thriving.


I have found that Attitude may mix up the seeds and labeling. I would love to see their operation and how many ways the seeds can be mislabeled.


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 27, 2019)

TimBar said:


> Sannie was nice enough to send me replacements for KF - but they still suck. I have sprouted thousands of seeds and know these KF are either not fully matured when harvested or old. I have gotten one seed to grow and it is spectacular and purple.
> 
> Sannie - time to 86 that stock and replenish.


Nice bump on this thread. I have had pretty good success with Sannie but I haven't bought anything from him since 2012 or so. I still run his Sannie's jack and it's a pretty awesome strain.

I grew out KF years ago and it was come of the prettiest flower I've ever seen with all the extreme pinks and swollen calyxes. Problem was, that it lacked strength.

At this point, I'm starting to wonder if it was the difference in climate/atmosphere here compared to in the Netherlands.

Sannie started with f1s for his Jack Herer from the original Sensi release circa '98. He kept the strain in line up until f7 (he's at f8 now), when I bought the seeds. All the plants were extremely uniform and were large producers. The smoke on the Jack was nice but was a super clear headed sativa high, way less fun than the original Jack Herer that I had in Amsterdam in 2001.

I thought at the time that Sannie might have bred out the haze high in the Jack. However, fast forward to some f8s I'm running now, and the high switched back to the fun haze high I remember in 2001. Really weird right?

My thoughts on this are similar to what Bodhi said in his pot cast, that the strain reacts so much different in the climate it's used to and will react quite different in a new environment.

I'm guessing the new generation that was created in my grow area adapted to my environment and is now able to express itself more like it was bred to.

Hope that makes sense. I'm starting to think when you get genetics from the other side of the world, it might help to f2 them to really see what the breeder created.


----------

